# Blue Buffalo Dog Food



## Katie1 (Jan 13, 2009)

My dog would not eat Blue Buffalo. She would eat the larger light brown chunks, and I thought it was weird that she would leave the small dark "Life Bits" in the bowl. Then I figured it out... The "Life Bits" are as hard as rocks! I tried adding warm water and leting it sit in order to soften them up, but it was no use. We ultimately returned the bag.


----------



## Heather1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Blue Buffalo Brand Dog food made my two dogs very sick. I tried over the course of several weeks and countless phone calls to get in touch with someone, anyone at the company. To date, I have not been sucessful. It's pretty frightning to think that a dog food company that puts itself out there as being the most nutritious for your dogs is so uninterested in why their dog food is making dogs ill.
I finally got so frustrated, I consulted my vet. He recommeded that I change dog food brands. If you are confused or questioning which of the countless brands of dog food you should feed your dogs - consult your vet. I am confident that he/she will not reccomend Blue Brand. Food for Thought.


----------



## Deborah1 (Feb 20, 2009)

My 11 year old dog has been on Blue Buffalo chicken for over a year. She is like a puppy again. I am very impressed with this food and my dog loves it! I suspect just like people some dogs have there likes and dislikes. I feel good about this food because none of there ingredients come from foreign countries its all from the USA. Most brands cannot say that. Oh and my Vet does recommend Blue Buffalo! NO corn wheat or soy no by-products all human grade what more can you ask for. And No copper sulfate, the liver can't filter it out but its in most of the dog food made.


----------



## L._Phillips (Feb 23, 2009)

The food is incredible. Although every dog is different, most adjust very well to the new food. Veterinarians almost NEVER take proper nutritional classes in their schooling. Trust me, i go to school with them. Any vet that recommends Iams and Science diet is proof of this. Both foods have awful ingredients and I've always seen miraculous improvements in animals health when they've been taken off them. This is even the case with a few of their prescription foods (not all). I've seen the transformations take place with my own eyes with the cats and dogs of my friends. (mine have always eaten high quality and show it!) Although i praise my vet on her vast knowledge of medicine (shes amazing) her food knowledge is way off. Very few vets care to investigate what isn't in the "text" and its unfortunate. I personally don't let my dog get away with being picky so it took a few attempts to get her to eat the Lifebits. However, i understand how an old or weak dog may have an issue with it.


----------



## Shannon1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I started feeding Blue Buffalo chicken puppy food to my litter of 6 1/2 week old puggles on the evining of February 16th, 2009. By Friday, three of the puppies died with symptoms of anaphylactic shock, even though they had eaten well. Their deaths were immediately after eating with no previous symptoms.

Autopsies were done, surviving puppies have had blood panels and ex-rays and official word from FOUR vets is that those puppies were healthy and there was no reason at all for them to have died. Our normal vet recommended we immediately stop feeding the BB food since it was the only change we had made in puppy care. No puppies have died since.

We now are looking at an almost $2000 vet bill and platitudes and condescension from BB.


----------



## marie_lawrence (Mar 25, 2009)

I read about your product, was very impressed so I bought it for my shiba inu. He will not eat it!!! It has been three days now that he has been without food--he is drinking water only. I started him on it gradually and as soon as only Blue Buffalo was put in his dish did he stop eating entirely. I am very diappointed!!!!! What to do now???


----------



## Thomas1 (Apr 15, 2009)

My dog bruno is 7 months old and does not eat hard dog food he never did but when i bought him BB he now will eat dry food he loves the wet though...he use to have dandrift on his coat and that stoped in all and his coat is shinnyier then ever.he has more energy


----------



## Soni (Apr 19, 2009)

If you don't mind your dog eating it's own poop...get Blue. I contacted the company but they did not respond to my questions. POOR CUSTOMER SERVICE, so with that said, if something happens to your dog relating to their food ~ don't expect them to respond or care.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 19, 2009)

In Nov 2007 I obtained a APBT at 8 weeks and I immediately started her on Eukanuba cause I heard it was the best. (In the past, all of my other dogs I owned, I fed Purina, table scraps and any other BS. I didn't think the food really mattered. They all lived until well into 10+ years so I figured what the heck!) My APBT started having break outs on her body like hives and would scratch and bite herself unitl she bled. I take her to a Vet and found out that she's allergic to corn, go figure. I started doing some research (get the book called The Dog Whisperer- by Paul Owens, it's very educational) and I read some books and leared about dog food ingriedients. I was about to start my dog on a Raw diet. Just about every dog food had corn, until I discover Blue brands. She experienced the runny bowel movements at first but as time went on they decreased. I fed her Blue Wilderness and her coat cleared up and her muscle tone became excellent. 

Nov 2008 I obtained a male APBT at 8 months and he was from show dog pedigrees but with the way he looked, you couldn't tell. I searched out the breeder and was told from the breeder that he was the runt of the litter and there was very little expectations from him. He passed thru a couple of hands before I got him. I discovered his first diet was Ol'Roy (bad). Then it was switched to Nutro (better). When I got custody of him I slowly switch him from Nutro to Blue Wilderness and I noticed a night and day difference. His muscle tone will make a body builder jealous and his fur texture and shine will make models want to eat what he eats.I run my dogs everyday for about a mile and a half while they pull me on a skateboard, they absolutly love the activity. They bark at me until I put the board on the ground and as soon as I put my foot on the board they're both off to the races. I never had dogs with this much stamina and energy and they are always happy. My male can run down a Short haired pointer and keep going. I don't think I could get the performance I get with any other food. Due to the appearance of my dogs I received a massive amount of requests for puppies bred from them. I decided to do just one litter. The pups were all sold before I did the mating. 3 weeks ago my female had the litter of 8 pups, all in great condition and very active. All whelped from a bitch who ate Blue brand foods. After 1 week she was back pulling me on the board. I honestly have always added raw chopped steak and chopped veggies (carrots, brocoli) with every meal to help their immune system. I have created a care instruction guide and I demand that the people who obtained the Pups from me, feed their dogs Blue brands.


----------



## Maggie2 (May 3, 2009)

I started feeding my 10 week old puppy the Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice dry food three weeks ago. Yesterday, a few minutes after dinner she vomited ALL of it up (undigested). Thinking she just got too rambunctious after just eating or ate too much I didn't become too concerned as she did not act ill. Today, the same thing happened both times I fed her. I have no idea why the food is making her sick after 3 weeks of eating it, but if it happens again in the morning, I will go buy something else to see if it IS the food itself. If not, I guess I will be at the vets Monday........


----------



## Christina1 (May 5, 2009)

Blue Buffalo is the best dog food on the planet! I LOVE IT! My show dogs have a gorgeous shiny coat and they love it! They run around and play, their eyes sparkle! I can't wait to have a litter of Blue Buffalo fed pups! I does wonders!

Christina


----------



## Janna (May 7, 2009)

I love the Blue Buffalo product. I have show and performance Borzoi and this food has provided them with awesome coats and added endurance and agility for lure coursing. I suggest to those considering the product to do your research and compare ingredients on packages and they will see Blue BUffalo is a far superior product. Thanks


----------



## Marilyn (May 8, 2009)

Hi Maggie,

I am interested in hearing what you found out about your puppy from your vet. I have a Bichon and a German Sheppard - both are on their first bag of BB Holistic - I am now finding (3 wks later) vomit in the yard & I know for sure that my Bichon is getting sick as yesterday he was sick 3 times. All of it undigested BB. I bought this brand because it is suppose to be so great - and it seems that my Bichon (that I took from apt dwellers that didn't have time for him) has algergies. My Vet is telling me to use Science Diet - but I have read that you are not suppose to give Bichon's corn.

Just really spinning when it comes to what is right.

Would love to hear the outcome of your visit. Thanks.


----------



## maquignon (Apr 6, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than this. High quality protein sources. High digestibility. No by-products. No corn.


----------



## katie3 (May 21, 2009)

I love Blue, I switched to it from nutro after my puppy started having some problems, and I did some research...However, he doesn't eat the life source bits either! hahaha. He eats a little bit of them. But, I could tell as soon as I switched him months ago he liked the blue food overall.


----------



## Charles_Lindbergh (May 24, 2009)

Blue is IMO a very rotten so called healthy dog food company. 

TRY talking to some with a brain if you let me know.. 

I am using FROMM and I am very happy. 

Could write a page, but a word to the wise is enough IMO.


----------



## Carmen1 (May 27, 2009)

My 3 yr old Great Dane was not interested in eating Science Diet or Eukanuba,
I have done my research on dog foods. Very time consuming & fustrating.. Those foods are bad..bad..!!!!!! Why do vets want our dogs to eat that junk?
I have been giving her Blu holistic & she eats all of it!!!!
Loves it ...Her coat is shiny & there are no gassy fillers in it to give her bloat.. # 1 Giant breed killer......
She luvs her Blu......
I also recommend Nutra Innova..She really liked the fish in it. Great food for dogs. But Petsmart & Petco dont sell it..Good dog foods are not at the big chain pet markets...Go figure!!!!!!!
Vets also Do not sell the good dog foods!!!!!!!


----------



## stacey1 (Jun 4, 2009)

They did not respond to numerous emails over time with questions I had, so I called them and had to leave a message. Finally got a call back around 9 pm and was told I would get an email in response but never heard back again. Tried calling again today- same thing "leave a messgae, all our representatives are busy"

Their customer service is terrible!!


----------



## Angel1 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a Husky female who is a very picky eater. I've tried many higher quality brands. Canidae, Innova, Orijen, Acana, Evo, and Solid Gold. She tolerated the Solid Gold, but as soon as I fed her the Blue Buffalo organics she chowed down on it. Now just because my dog likes the taste of the blue buffalo but doesn't like the other brands I listed, doesn't necessarily mean that blue buffalo is 
"THE BEST DOG FOOD IN THE WORRRLLLLDDDDDD OMGZZZ !!!!" . (lol) But in *my* opinion, I feel it's a great healthy food that gives her lots of energy, a shiny coat, healthy stools, and makes her happy. 
I'd also like to say to the people reading these comments here... Every dog has it's own needs that are completely unique. Just because a few people found that their dogs got the runs from a certain brand doesn't necessarily mean it's horrible food. (given of course that you have done the research to find out WHAT is actually in the ingredients and you KNOW it's safe, and also know what your dog is sensitive to.. For example my friends dog is sensitive to Corn, Peanuts and Parsley. Many dog foods have these ingredients.  

My dog does great on Blue Buffalo, but my neighbors dog might not do well with it. My suggestion would be to research about the ingredients, listen to peoples comments and experiences, but don't keep it black or white. and for those dogs with runny poop after a food switch, make sure your owner knows how to gradually mix the new food into your old food so you can adjust properly.  lol

Have a great day!!


----------



## MICHAEL (Jul 4, 2009)

My year old Doberman Pincher has been on Blue Buffalo for three months, salmon, craneberries, and sweet potatoes. This is not healthy for my dog because her hair started falling out and started looking very, very poor. She was getting brown spots on her coat, her hair was getting really thin. She stopped eating the dog food and she acted like she felt bad all the time. Everybody should not buy Blue Buffalo if you don't want your dog to get sick and die. We changed her dog food to Pedigree Adult. She has been on this dog food for one week and she is looking so much better. Her coat is looking so much better and the brown spots are going away and the shine is back and healthier looking. If anybody is looking for a good dog food that will be good for your dog I recommend Pedigree Adult. You people out there that says that Blue Buffalo is good for your dog is wrong because they will get sick and die. We saved our dog by changing her dog food and you want your dog to be safe you better change your dog food.


----------



## Sandy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have four Pugs (ages range from 2-5 yrs) and have been feeding them Blue Buffalo Adult Small Breed Life Protection Formula for close to a year now. I have noticed that the kibble sometimes is "Y" shaped and sometimes "triangular" in shape. I was curious about this and called the company to inquire about the different shaped kibble. I was told by the female representative that the difference in kibble shape was merely due to the dies becoming clogged...thus a "Y" eventually becomes a "triangle". She assured me that there was absolutely NO difference in the formulation. So, I reluctantly,took her word for it. It just didn't sound right to me, but my dogs were loving the Blue Buffalo, regardless of the shape...so I fed on. I'm pretty attuned to my Pugs, and I noticed that they were all experiencing occasional diarrhea, despite only being fed the Blue Buffalo. Interestingly, I finally put it together that when I fed them the kibble that was triangular, they all developed diarrhea, but when the kibble was "Y" shaped, their stools were all formed and normal. I know that this sounds ridiculous, but I tested my theory and it was consistent. This forced me to start looking at identification codes on the bags. I soon realized that all of the "triangle" bags had identification codes starting with "TL 1,2 or 3" and all of the "Y" bags' codes began with "DPC". So I e-mailed Blue Buffalo to ask what these letters meant and they told me that they refer to the plant location where the product was made but no detailed information was given. So, I conclude from this that something IS different in the formulations of the two different kibbles. They are made in at least two different locations (maybe more since the TL has a 1,2 and a 3--at least that's all I've seen). Something MUST be different in the formulations depending on where the dog food is made. It's no coincidence that my dogs all get diarrhea when they are fed food from one of the "triangle or "TL" bags and all's normal when they get the "Y" shaped kibble from the "DPC" location. Needless to say, I never buy a bag now without checking the code first. This is all very frustrating as I struggle to research and feed my Pugs a safe and healthy diet. I was really attracted to the fact that Blue Buffalo uses a good protein source and whole grains with no corn, wheat, wheat gluten, soy, or animal by-products. Pugs are so allergy prone and all of mine seem to have done really well on Blue Buffalo with the exception of the diarrhea related to the triangular kibble and my dogs all seem to think it tastes great (which is saying a lot when you're feeding Pugs). Even though I've figured out how to avoid the "bad food" I am still concerned about the mystery surrounding the different kibble shape and its relation to causing diarrhea. Has anyone else noticed this or does anyone have any info that might shed some light on this matter? I doubt that Blue Buffalo will confess that there is anything wrong--which, that, in and of itself concerns me. I hate to start over in my quest for the "best" dog food, but I don't want to harm my babies with something that isn't safe. I am so confused and frustrated!!!


----------



## Nikki3 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a 9 yr. old dachshund and a 2 yr. old cairn terrier that are on Blue Buffalo. My dachshund has been on this since the big dog food recall. He has been doing very well on this up until about a month ago. He started having diarrhea really bad. It got so bad we had to take him to the Vets . We had him on a bland diet and meds and it cleared up. When he was fully recovered we put him back on the Blue Buffalo Adult Small Breed Life Bits again. Same thing happened as before. Then we got our cairn terrier. He was on a different Blue Buffalo the Lamb and Rice and was not having any problems. When he finished that bag we pur him on the same food that our dachshund was on and he also came down with diarrhea. We have taken both of them off of the Blue Buffalo and now they are doing fine. I checked the code on the bag and it has TL1 on it. I will not give any of my animals Blue Buffalo product again. I have switched them to Natures Recipe and they are doing great, their coats are so silky and shiny and they have so much more energy now.


----------



## Jen3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandy- I am interested in finding out where the codes you're talking about are located on the bag. I just bought the adult lamb and rice formula and I can't seem to find where it is. The kibble in my bag is triangular... 

Previously I had been feeding my Rottie Canidae which made her very sick (by the way, if anyone is considering Canidae- don't do it!! There is a pending class action suit against them because they changed their formula without telling their customers and it made thousands of dogs very ill, mine being one of them!). 

I now switched her to Deli Fresh supplemented with Blue Buffalo and so far she has been completely regular, so I am not worried yet. I would still like to know what is up with those codes though...


----------



## Mark2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Marilyn - I have a bichon. He is too picky to eat dry dog food but he loves the BB canned food, all flavors except salmon. He has never gotten sick on BB thus far, and hopefully it will stay that way!


----------



## David_A (Jul 12, 2009)

I just picked up my Great Dane puppy Mikayla Jun30. When I got her she had diarrhea. Took her to the vet and received the suggestion to change food. I started to reseach different foods and came across BB. Started Mikayla on BB and the diarrhea continued for a week or so, she also had extremely bad gas, was hsving diarrhea every hour, and vomited up the BB completely undigested. We all got tired of picking up runny poo, and were worried about her health, so I decided to look for something different again. We started feeding her a sample bag of Science Diet we got from the breeder, which I know is not a superior food but we needed something different until we found good quality food that would not mess with her stomach. After changing to Science Diet her BM's started to firm up immediately. Within a few days she was perfect and very energetic, she also gained a few pounds after changing from BB from lack of diarrhea. Needless to say BB was not a good choice for Mikayla. We have transitioned to Wellness and things are good.


----------



## Lacey (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who are confused as to what dog food is best for your animals, I would suggest talking to a Natura or Superior rep. Anything that you buy from Petsmart, Petco, or the grocery store is mass produced. The claim that BB's first ingredient is deboned chicken or turkey is false. If you are familiar with AAFCO definitions, you will see that dog food ingredients are listed by weight, and "deboned chicken" is weighed before it is deboned...so actually the chicken meal is the first ingredient. The problems with dog food inconsistenty most probably have to do with the factories BB uses to produce their dog food. They do not adhere to the highest standards required to be "certified organic"...or anywhere close. I'm not 100% sure, but someone should call and ask where they import their chelated minerals from. Chelated minerals for animal feed are only made in two places - Holland and China. I can bet you good money their chelated minerals come from China. You should also call and ask them where their "organic chicken" or "organic potatoes" come from. Any dog food that totes the super premium label will be able to tell you EXACTLY where their "organic" feeds come from and who does their certification. BB is not a bad dog food, but they are far from the best. Even on their website, you cannot compare their labels to Wellness, Innova, Evo, Orijen, or any other super premium food. Do your homework! I feed my dog Orijen, and he has none of these problems listed above. Yes, I pay a lot of money, but it's worth it! I hope this helps some of you guys.


----------



## Ann1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, I wanted to add my input to the chorus of dog owners who have pets who are experiencing diarrhea symptoms that seem to be so clearly associated with the Blue Buffalo dog food. I noted with interest the comment about the TL1 origin food being at the root--ie. the triangular kibble.That's the kind I have.

My little puppy was fine with some food given me by the breeder, but I could not find that food down where I live, so I went to PETCO and bought the Blue Buffalo food. Basically? My puppy has had diarrhea ever since --and that is why I am on this Web site, because I was trying to figure out via the Internet whether there was a link --and now I really have to believe there is a link between the diarrhea and the Blue Buffalo puppy food. I have given my puppy another pet food tonight, and will report back on this site whether the diarrhea goes away --that to me will be the really telling evidence that Blue Buffalo was the cause of her diarrhea, and not the switching foods and all of that.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Sandy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jen-
So sorry for the very late response. The number I am referring to appears on the lower portion of the back of the bag (on the 15 lb. bag, at least). The series of letters and numbers follow the "Best Used By" date. My bag for example, says: BEST USED BY 03 23 10 DPC 04:29. Obviously, 03 23 10 refers to the date, DPC has to do with the plant where the product was manufactured (which I believe, DPC stands for Doane Pet Care), and I am assuming the 04:29 refers to a time. Note that I am feeding the Adult Small Breed Life Protection Formula with LifeSource Bits, so I cannot comment on any other formula because I have never purchased them. My bag is light pink in color. I noticed the other day, while in PetSmart, that there are bags of Blue Buffalo being produced with an "M" in the code now. I don't know if those are triangles, Y's, or some new shape! I don't really want to pay for a bag just to find out what shape it is and "test" its affects on my babies. I still have a couple of the "Y" kibble bags with "DPC" in the code (I bought several bags when I found them in another city), and my dogs are fine with these. I still haven't gotten to the bottom of this mystery and I'm really feeling like if there's a mystery...I shouldn't be feeding it to my beloved Pugs. These are my children (I don't have any human kids). I want to know that I am giving them the best, but I don't know what to believe. I know many others share a similar frustration. What is REALLY the BEST dog food? The safest, most nutritious, etc. I am not concerned with price, I am willing to pay more for all around quality. One thing about Blue Buffalo is that my dogs seem to find it extremely palatable (which is a "tough one" with Pugs--they are very picky eaters). What is TRULY the BEST? Does anyone know? I've read all sorts of stuff on the internet and I just end up totally confused and kind of stressed out, really. I hope that you have continued success with your current routine. 
To Lacey-
Thanks for the info. You mentioned speaking to a Natura or Superior representative and that foods bought from the common chains like Petco, PetSmart or the grocery stores are "massed produced"...So, it sounds like you order your dog food online or find it at a vet? I'm totally fine with ordering pet food if it provides peace of mind and wellness to my dogs. It seems like all of the vet clinics here push "Hill's" Science Diet and I know that it is NOT a good choice for my dogs. I was buying my dog food from PetSmart because I thought it was better than the grocery store, but it sounds like it is just a grocery store for pets, after all. I'm going to check out the companies you recommended. I hope that their dog food is tasty as well as healthy!
I just want to do the right thing and give my babies all that's best for them and have them with me for as long as possible. Three of my four are rescues and they all deserve the very best that I can provide.


----------



## Ann1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe you should not buy Blue Buffalo as it can definitely cause bad diarrhea. This is my second post, and I am hoping that my first post clears the moderator so that they can both be read. My first post discussed the fact that because I could not find the food the breeder had been feeding my puppy, I switched my nine week old puppy to Blue Buffalo for puppies (Chicken and brown rice, with the triangular kibble, not the Y kind mentioned in another post). She had VERY BAD diarrhea the entire time I fed it to her. I wrote in my earlier post that I would report back on how things went when I switched her off of Blue Buffalo. Within 24 hours she was substantially better, and within 36 hours (this morning) she has firm stools and no diarrhea at all. SO, in my opinion it was Blue Buffalo that created the diarrhea. BTW I switched her to Pet Promise in the cans She likes it much better, too.


----------



## Dilly (Jul 30, 2009)

Lacey,

Everything in all of BB products come from the USA and Canada, except where the ingredient states otherwise (free range New Zealand Lamb for example). Since the company's creation, the owner, Bill Bishop, has stuck by the company's stance of NOT using ingredients from countries such as China who have very relaxed standards, as seen in recent years.

Also, where did you "hear" chelated minerals only come from Holland and China? For my supplement store I can order them from a manufacturer in India, the USA, Canada, extra. And there isn't just ONE chelated mineral. They are (or at least should be) very specific, certain minerals can not be digested (or are not as easily digested) if they are not chelated with other minerals (not all only some). Also, the ingredients Blue Buffalo uses are human grade, at least according to the company.

And Blue Buffalo Wilderness is comparable (if not better than some) of the foods you mentioned.

And to use the term "organic" on the Blue Buffalo Organics is certified by Oregon Tilth (OTCO), which is one of the three main certifiers of USDA organic foods in the USA. http://www.earthfriendlyshopping.com/?tag=certified-organic-pet-food

There is no pet food that is the absolute best. Every dog is different and has unique needs. One dog might be allergic to eggs, nuts, etc. just like people, we all have different dietary needs. Only an allergy titer test done by your vet can determine some/most of your pet's food allergies. Generally, it's not done unless your pet is having significant problems after trying different foods and other possible causes are ruled out. If you're ever concerned about your dog's health, consult your vet. However, if your vet recommends Science Diet or similar food be cautious. Hills invests a lot of money into veterinarians and the practice has worked well for their sales. Corn, wheat and soy are the 3 most common grain allergies among dogs, yellow corn is also difficult to digest and commonly used in pet foods as a filler.


----------



## MIchael1 (Jul 30, 2009)

My Saint Benrard loves Blue Buffalo!

When we adopted her from a rescue organization, the foster home was feeding her Blue Buffalo. Me, not knowing anythign about Dog food, saw the price for a bag at Petco and laughed. So i picked the Iams Adult food. Everyday i came home and there was diarhea all over the house, same with every morning. After a trip to the vet, he mentioned that many dogs have Chicken Allergies. He said "chicken by-product" is one of the most common ingredient in dry dog food and by-product doesn't really have a Standard of Identity -meaning one day its feathers and feet, the next its beaks and droppings. GROSS. The next day i switched to the Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato formula and VIOLA - never had an accident in the house since! Every morning she has a very large, solid, number 2. Before she was going #2 multiple times a day!

From my experience, the price actually evens out. Sure, it costs more, but they eat less and become satieted faster. 4 cups of BB will keep her full all day as compared to 5-6 cups of other dog food.

*All dogs have different appetites and Allergies. If BB makes your dog have diarrhea or vomit, pay attention to the ingredients, not the Brand


----------



## Makie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am very happy with BB dog food. Ours eat the canned formula, and I am happy to say that they no longer have an itching problem. Yes it does cost a little more, but it is worth it.
They have more energy and their coats look healthy.
IMO feeding my dogs Pedigree and Alpo etc is the equivalent of a human living on twinkies and diet coke. Sure it can be done, but it makes you look and feel sick and can effect the quality of life.
My animals mean too much to me to neglect their diets for the cheap stuff.


----------



## Rob1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ive been feeding my 14week old American bulldog a mix of the BB Large Breed Puppy and the BB Lamb and Brown Rice Puppy. His attitude and coat are great. He generally devours his food but tends to leave the life-bits for the end or spits them onto the floor and eats them later.


----------



## An_educated_pet_owner (Aug 28, 2009)

After much reading and research, I am confident to say that BB is a very good food. As stated by Lacey, there are multiple allergies and test MUST be performed to determine what issues are present. People have so quickly jumped on the bandwagon of holistic, natural and organic foods that their heads are spinning. It really is a shame because all we are trying to do is give our pets the longest and healthiest lives possible. I see it everyday (I have the pleasure of working with animals) at the first sign of loose stool or perhaps the pet didn't eat as much as they normally eat, the owners are ready to change the food, afraid that something is wrong. With the best intentions but not the proper amount of knowledge. 3 days is not even close to enough time to determine if your pet is agreeable to a new food. By this time, you should have only added 1/4 of a cup to their meal. How can it possibly be decided that this new food is the culprit. Frankly, and please, don't take this as an attack or challenge, a lot of people do not know the difference between- holistic, organic and natural. Sometimes I wonder if the dog food companies are playing on these words because they all seem to mean the same thing-if you don't do a little research. Another bit of information that I found out that I believe has some bearing on the jump to these pure foods is, the initial jump was because of the GO GREEN campaigns. That the companies were processing in a more environmentally savvy way. So it's all good. You can't go wrong. But do yourself and your pet a favor- research a bit, change the food accordingly and check out the whole environment. Haven't most of us had kids, introduced a new jar of baby food that didn't seem to agree with their tummy but continued to feed it because they needed these vitamins etc. It's a process to change your pets' food. Have patience and best of luck to all and their pets.


----------



## Concerned_dog_mom (Sep 10, 2009)

I am also experiencing a problem with the Adult Small Breed dog food. My little guy has been eating the Small Breed (triangle shape) for about a year and half now with no issue. Then we switched over to a new bag a few weeks ago and I noticed it had the Y shaped kibble in it. Shortly after he's developed a bad skin infection (yeast) on his paws. Lost hair on his paws and is now on medication, medicated shampoo and has been switched over to Hill's Prescription Diet food to try to fix the problem. Since this routine his paws/skin are improving, thankfully.
I just called Blue Buffalo today to ask about the shape change and was also told that they triangles and Y's are just produced at different plants. But surely there has to be something else going on.
Either way, I'm very disappointed as I thought this was a healthy food for the little guy and he seemed to like it. But I'm done with it. Can't deal with the inconsistencies from bag to bag (or the expensive vet bills and poor health of our little guy).
I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any further info on this matter.


----------



## Nicci1 (Sep 17, 2009)

I started feeding my dogs Blue almost two years ago and couldn't be happier. My two older dogs, a 5yr old husky and 7yr old lab/golden retriever mix are on the fish and sweet potato and seniour formulas and have never been more healthy. Their coats are actually softer than they were when they were puppies and I've never been happier with their overall health. My two smaller dogs are great too. Their long coats are shiny and easy to maintain and their tear stains are gone. They eat the small bites too and I've never had a problem with it. Every now and then the shape is a little different, but it's always the Y never been triangles and if you read the bag, at least every bag of it that I've ever bought, it says that the kibble is a unique Y shape because it is smaller and easier for small dogs to chew. The shape is also supposed to help clean their teeth better since little dogs tend to have dental problems. As for diarrhea I'm happy to say that I've never had that problem. I mixed it correctly when I switched though. However when I adopted one of my little dogs they gave me a bag of Hills Prescription Diet i/d their vet had prescribed for diarrhea. They said she had frequent problems with it and this was the only food she could eat. Anyway the day I brought her home she got a taste of Blue and literally refused to eat the Hills. I threw that junk away and fed her all Blue from that day on and she has never had diarrhea since I've had her. NO LIE! I got lucky though, take the time to mix it in right. As for the vomiting up undigested food, my mom's dog does that. She is on Blue too and she has no problems, it's environmental allergies. I have noticed that when she does it I'm usually stuffed up from my horrendous environmental allergies and my sinuses are draining down my throat. Trust me it's pretty much impossible to digest food when your stomach is full of mucous and it becomes quite sour. In those cases it is safe to give dogs Benadryl.


----------



## Jamie5 (Sep 26, 2009)

My Cavalier puppy did not do well on this food, she had explosive diarrhea for awhile before we figured out that it was the food. My Mixed breed dog has done well on the food, so I have mixed feelings on it.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 2, 2009)

Love the product for my toy poodle it is gentle on her stomach.


----------



## Krystyn (Oct 8, 2009)

Blue Buffalo has made a world of difference in my dog's skin, coat and tummy. I have a 5year old rott/shep mix that had been on several different foods. When I began having problems getting her previous food due to the manufacture not making it anymore. I switched her to BB. She has had no issues with her digestion, skin or coat. She loves the food. So naturally when I got my Boston Terrier puppy I put her on BB cold turkey. I know your supposed to go gradually but her breeder made note that she was barely touching her kibble when she was there. We had no problems at all. She is not gassy at all, which Boston's can be very stinky with that problem. And she loves the food. Over all I am very happy with BB, and can honestly say every dog is different and to find what is best for your dog.


----------



## Charles_Lindbergh (May 24, 2009)

Mercy on those poor dogs getting this, might as will give Ol'Roy. LOL


You will never get any one on the phone at Blue and when you do after alot effort over a month its an idiot gate keeper.


If you have a half a brain and any real dog food and health questions Fromm will TALK to you. 

Fromm Never Made My Dogs PUKE either.


Believe it


----------



## Ann2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sandy - The only shape kibble I've seen in the Small Breed (pink) is the Y-shaped.

I've been feeding Blue for two years (my dog eats the Blue Chicken & Brown rice, loves it, and is doing great). 

Also, I know of 2# dogs on the regular size food (the regular size food is triangular in shape). Unless your dogs are extremely tiny and need the smaller bites that are in the Small Breed dog food, you might want to try the regular size Blue Buffalo Adult Food in Chicken, Fish, or Lamb. 

Additional Information for Anyone - - One must remember also when changing to any different brand of dog food is to transition or it might cause loose bowels for a few days. The transition information is shown on the Blue dog food bag - to start feeding 25% Blue compared to 75% of the old food, then slowly increase Blue over a two week period. This is done so your pet can adjust to the new food. 

I couldn't transition my dog though because she wouldn't eat any of her old dog food once I put Blue down for her and she had no side-effects from not it. She had, however, been nibbling at her front feet (allergy) before I changed her to Blue. Within 3 weeks of being on Blue, the allergy was gone, no more nibbling at her feet! 

Lacey - your post is very informative.


----------



## Nicole1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I switched my 4 year old Yorkie from Royal Canin small toy forumla to Blue Life Source small breed Chicken & brown rice Adult formula. The triangle shaped ones. He had a very easy transition, i did it slowly , with not problems whatsoever. He did well on the Royal Canin, but i felt he needed a change. They get tired of the same old thing. I was told that Nutro Ultra is a good food also but don't know anything about that one. I think it all depends on the individual dog & you must do it gradually. I don't thin there is one perfect food out there other than home cooked food for them . My little one does very well with hard boiled eggs, cheese & definitely chicken.


----------



## Erin1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello,

My Goldendoodle has really bad allergies to the point where he is chewing himself raw. I recently purchased Blue Buffalo to help with this and he seems to like it. I am just worried about him getting sick on this food like all of the other posters. I am curious to know which type of BB they were giving their dogs?


----------



## Kristie (Nov 4, 2009)

Blue Buffalo is saving my hardwood floors! I have 2 boxers, one who is almost 2 and was still pooping and peeing in the house. His poops were always very soft and there didn't seem to be much rhyme or rhythm to his pooping while we were away...some days were better than others but 4 out of the 5 days during the week, I'd come home to a pile. I had them on Chicken Soup, and my older dog did very well on that. However, we ran out of food one day and the place that usually carries their food didn't have it any more so I thought I'd switch them out to something else, in hopes to firm up Bailey's poop and keep him from going on the floor. My thought was maybe he just couldn't hold it and that the food was giving him an upset stomach or something. Two weeks later and Blue Buffalo is the only explanation as to why I haven't come home to poop two days in a row now and why my dogs gas has gone WAY WAY down. I honestly think that this food may be saving my floors! I LOVE Blue and my dogs eat it like crazy! They lick their bowls clean, which never happened on Chicken Soup. I agree with other posters saying that not all dog foods are good for all dogs. Very high protein foods should not be used for puppies or for dogs that don't do a lot of working. I think Blue is perfect for active but not working dogs.


----------



## Wendy1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I purchased BB over the weekend, and since then my male Golden Ret has had diarrhea every time he goes to the bathroom. He also has allergies and tends to lick his feet - he had been doing fine since we moved to our new house, but now he is licking his feet more than ever. My female Golden hasn't shown any signs of diarrhea, but her poop has been very soft, not firm like it usually is. Not to mention, both dogs seem really sluggish and have not been their usual selves for about the past 4-5 days. I am switching food immediately and will report back if I see a difference after switching them back to Natures Recipe (which NEVER gave them any problems and actually HELPED with my male's allergies)!


----------



## Skooby (Nov 13, 2009)

People... Your dog has diarrhea because its a change in its feeding cycle... he dosnt eat it because hes not use to it... There is nothing wrong with Blue Buffalo.... Its a great product, no corn.. all meat. I make this stuff.. i know what goes into it.. 

Add some warm water to it.. it gives off a flavorful aroma... and its actually better for digestion...


----------



## Rob2 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been reading all these posts about puppies having diarrhea with the Blue Buffalo and my puppy is in the same boat! We SLOWLY moved the puppy over from what the breeder gave us (Eukanuba Large Breed) and the Blue Buffalo gave him terrible bouts of diarrhea. I was disappointed because I heard it was a good food but good or not, you can't have a puppy going around with diarrhea for weeks. We went to the vet twice and they did every test there is and it came up negative. Finally, we switched the food and it worked! Maybe BB is just too rich for some puppies. It seems like a good food but there is no doubt in my mind that there is something to the BB that gives all these puppies diarrhea. So called experts can say all they want...that we witched over too fast...that it wasn't the food..that maybe we fed the dog too much..NONE of that is the case. It was the food, plain and simple. I don't knock BB as it has great ingredients but I would be careful.


----------



## Lissy (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, I haven't tried this food for my dogs yet, I bought the bag. I just wanted to comment on the customer service...

I heard about BB from a Boxer Rescue site. They recommend BB for Boxers because of their coat and cancer issues.

I was at Petsmart for 30mins waiting for SOMEONE to help me. Since I was getting nowhere, I decided to get a BB bag and call the 800 number. I got someone right away and stayed on the phone with me for 30mins deciding which kind I should use. It was the best help I could ask for.

BTW, never saw an associate.


----------



## LULU2 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a mixed breed dog Lola, she is a cross between Healer,Chow,shepard,akita,collie.. She had developed skin irritations. She would scratch, scratch and scratch .. constantly lick and shew at her feet. She would bite her tail till it blead and would rip the hair out. For 3 yrsI have changed food, changed this changed that. The vet said she had topical dermatitas, and was giving me predisone for her out breaks. We have come to the conclusion that, she is highly allergic to FLEA BITES, and she can NOT go past 1 day with out her flea drops. I do not give her the predisone anymore, I just use benadryl now when she has an outbreak, (predisone is so hard on the kidneys) Anyway, finally the vet told me to not feed her corn,wheat,rice,lamb,or beef.. why no lamb or beef, cuz now a days they are fed corn and grains .. so therefore my dog will ingest it .. defeats the purpose. I have been feeding her natural balcance ( dick van patton) aleergy formula.. She loves it. and i love it for her .. But my dilema is my local store doesnt really carry it .. its a hit or miss, and to get it shipped to me .. SHEESH the shipping cost is astronomical .. 
If anyone has an alternative dog food, besides BB ( i dont like the reviews) I will take any and all suggestions. Lola is my kid, and i hate to see her lathargic,and scratching all the time,,, Im tired and im sure she is too tired of the baled patches, and the rough, hard fur .. 
Her fur is so Rough, that if i walk around my house barefoot, on my hardwood floors, I tend to get her hair stuck in my feet .. Odd yes .. But that is what happens and MY GOD IT HURTS !!! .. also if anyone has any suggestions on a GREAT CONDITIONER to try on her, I am all ears .. 

Thank You, Lulu


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My 3 favorites are Orijen, EVO and Horizon Legacy and they all have heavy price tags. In my area Taste of the Wild, Wellness and California Natural are really good dog foods with a little easier price. I feed my German Shepard a mix of 2 high proteins foods with no grains, Orijen L.B Puppy and Horizen puppy I mix it with 2 lower protein foods with grains, Merrick Puppy and Artemis L.B. puppy. I used to feed him California Natural but I decided to go with Artemis because of all the ingredients.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

P.S.

Go with Orijen and you well not need a conditioner and you well see a difference in you dogs coat in a week, more like 4 days. This is just flat out great dog food. German sheperds have rough coats, BUT NOT MINE and he is so shiney and bright. Other sheperd owners ALWAYS ASK ME about his coat...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

P.S.

Go with Orijen and you well not need a conditioner and you well see a difference in you dogs coat in a week, more like 4 days. This is just flat out great dog food. German sheperds have rough coats, BUT NOT MINE and he is so shiney and bright. Other sheperd owners ALWAYS ASK ME about his coat…


----------



## Kate2 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have 2 larger breed dogs. I switched to BB for seniors about 3 yrs. ago. I thought all natural, no fillers etc. would be the best for them. One of my dogs who is now 15 yrs. old is happy and super healthy. My 2nd dog (11 yrs.) has had loose stools now for sometime and in the past 2 months, MAJOR diarrhea! I took him to my vet and ran all sorts of tests..nothing !!! all tests were negative..,He just finished his meds for diarrhea and still has it! Before I switched him to BB, he NEVER had loose stools. I am calling my vet to discuss that. I will not buy Science Diet or Iams...I will try another brand of natural food tho. I will let you all know how my guy does. He is a sweetie pie ! Thinking back, loose stools started some time after him eating BB.


----------



## Steph1 (Jan 12, 2010)

My chihuahua eats blue buffalo small breed. She loves the stuff! We went through Hills Science diet and Wellness. Both gave her really horrible smelly diarrhea and she didn't want to eat much of it. With Blue Buffalo her stools are fine, she eats all her food, she doesn't have to eat as much, her coat is silky and she had tons of energy.


----------



## Navin (Jan 23, 2010)

I got my little chihuahua Bella about two months ago and the breeder I got her from fed her Blue Buffalo and I have continued on and she loves it. we do a little wet and a lot dry (just enough to coat the bits) and she eats it right up and she loves the wet food...all the flavors. Since she came from a home with a lot of dogs, she became sort of picky being by herself, but mixing the two really helps. She looks good and gets a jolt of energy about 20-30 minutes after eating, it's too cute and just wants to play. She is my sweetie pie and thinks she is my child too and has quite the personality!! I highly recommend Blue Buffalo and for the picky eaters, trying mixing the the wet and dry (but not too much wet, it will give them diarrhea or looser stools) and those cans are so big, for my little girl, one can lasts me about a week, it's cost effective too. I just have a plastic container that I keep her food in and keep it in the fridge (don't like keeping the metal in the fridge) and it lasts all week. Hope this was helpful!!! Happy eating!!!! Hello from Bella =)


----------



## there_arent_enough_homes (Jan 26, 2010)

With the homeless animal population through the roof, and by that I mean street dogs, animal shelters, purebreed rescues and private shelters, those rescued from abusive and neglectful homes.... why the h*** are some of you people breeding and buying from breeders?! blows my mind.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from, BUT....Some of us like full breed dogs. I went on line to get a rescued German Shepherd. And it went like this , first I had to fill out over 3 pages of forms then "wait" up to 3 weeks to be OK'd(and by who?). Then I had to have a STRANGER COME TO MY HOUSE, then wait to be OK'd again. Then I had to pay 200 bucks, and wait again. Then I had to promise to get the dog fixed and go to a vet after recieving the dog and prove it to them or forfit the money and dog. It got to be just like getting something from our goverment. So instead, I went a bought a PAPERED German Shepherd PUPPY for 375 bucks, no big hassles, no waiting and no strangers coming to my house. I have had the dog for 7 months and I couldn't be happier with my 6th dog in my life, I am a little older... I think you need to complain to the adoption places, because they have just made it to big of a hassle. And I hear the local pound is just as bad.


----------



## Catherine2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Anthony is so right. I spent several months looking for a small breed female young adult. I contacted a few rescues and had a problem with the on-line forms. I called and requested they send them snail mail. They said NO! Soon thereafter I did find a shelter with a cute little black & white 6 yr old Papillion/Chihuahua(puppy mill breeder)she is the sweetest little girl. The lady brought her to me and inspected my house & yard. They had done a back ground check already. I signed the forms & paid the adoption price. Some rescues are impossible to deal with and very expensive. This was my second rescue dog.
I feed Blue and my dogs have greatly improved health. No more runny eyes, biting paws or ichy skin. My Shih Tzu had pancreatitis & high cholesterol on the food I had fed previously. Thank God I found Blue and she is now back to chasing squirrels!


----------



## Catherine2 (Feb 4, 2010)

My Pap/Chih & I celebrate a 2 year adoption this month. We will have many happy years together along with my Shih Tzu (12 yrs. Both so healthy and happy. Blue has done wonders.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I fed Blue Buff for awhile, but my dog (Doberman Pinscher) couldn't keep his weight up eating this food and continuing normal day to day activities. I think it's a good feed, just didn't work out well in my particular case.


----------



## donna2 (Feb 10, 2010)

After hearing what was in dog food...I decided to change dog food I have 4 dogs. Rotti/sharpei mix a cockapoo my pound puppy dog. My min pinn and a pomeranian/min pinn mix.....its just been a week since the change I will let you know how it goes my rotti is already looking better fur is shinny
But may I add this the only eason I use blue is because they don't carry taste of the wild where I live in the car so I use taste of the wild dry high protein prairi foog with venison and buffalo and add blue venison can food....once they carry tast of the wild in the can I will buy it I prefe little to no gains...in the wild dogs weren't grain eaterd


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well Blue Buffalo has a class-action suit against them,and to think I was considering this for my dog!! I am really glad I never did though!! http://hubpages.com/hub/BLUE-Life-Protection-Large-Breed-Healthy-Dog-Foods


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blue Buffalo dog food has been recalled http://hubpages.com/hub/Blue_Buffalo_Dog_Food_Recall_Information


----------



## Daina (Feb 26, 2010)

I've added Blue's can food to my Dobie's diet Dec 15, 2009. He loves the Venison & Lamb.
I just read about the Recall due to their manufacturer, American Nutrition Inc.(ANI)But it's dated April 26, 2007. I checked www.snopes.com, no infor related to Blue Buffalo Co. came up. So, I called Blue Co., today 2/25/10, left a message. I will call back in am to find out the update & if so they need to update the website to get the infor out that all is alright, now.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is what I found, just click on the manufacture, it always seems Menue food is always invovled. It was canned and some treats.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=BLUE%20BUFFALO&pet=Dog

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes it was the canned food and the health bars.And I know this forum is about kibble,but alot of people do add canned to the kibble.Anyway I think foods are safer when the company manufactures it's own products.Because alot of these grocery store quality foods are manufactured at the same plant that makes the so called premium foods,and as you can see they obviously are not trustworthy!! Here is a list of companies that manufacture their own products: Champion foods-Orijen,Ancana.Merrick pet care-Before Grain,Whole Earth Farms.Fromm family-Fromm.Natura-Innova,Karma,Evo,California natural.Those are the only ones I know of that manufacture their own products.Anyway here is the link for the recalled canned food and health bars manufactured by Blue Buffalo http://hubpages.com/hub/Blue_Buffalo_Dog_Food_Recall_Information


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 4, 2010)

Finding the right dog takes time, but I do not agree that the "hassle" and wait of adopting are legitimate excuses for purchasing an animal. By mere principal the wait it worth it. And the home inspection is to determine that your home is suitable for the animal, so it doesn't end up BACK in a shelter. Wake up people. I am floored that your desire for a "purebreed" or an easy transaction are more important than doing the right thing, which is always adopting.

BTW, I waited a very long time before finding my adopted purebreed Pekingese. He was worth the wait.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree w/ Jess, I would rather pick my dog from a responsible breeder who knows more about the breed and their particular lineage of dogs than to randomly get a dog that I don't know much about its history or background.


----------



## Jessica2 (Mar 8, 2010)

ADOPT!!! It has been the best thing that has every happened to me and to my adopted pup. I got her when she was 4 months old, now she's 6 years old. She and her litter had been found by the side of the road, and she was in bad shape. She is now the perfect animal. Honestly. Adopt, adopt, adopt.


----------



## Luana (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't get the attitude that some of you think you have the right to dictate to other people about what they do in their lives and in their homes. You want to act like someone is a bad person if they don't do what you think they should?

Adopt from a shelter or buy from a breeder?? 
ITS THE PET OWNERS RIGHT TO CHOOSE-BOTH ARE GREAT OPTIONS!!

Most people would agree that pets become part of your family. If I tried to imply that people who have their own children are irresponsible and only people who adopt are intelligent-would that make ANY sense or be fair? People do what works for them. Maybe I don't want someone "I" don't know calling my friends and family to see what kind of person I am. Maybe I don't want a stranger coming to my home. And even if I have no problem with that (which I personally don't) maybe I don't want someone else's problems.....many shelter animals have been abused and have heath issues. Why would I want to bring that into my home? (again, I don't personally have an issue with that, but some might and I respect that)Maybe I don't want to fix my pet because I want puppies or kittens? If I can support and provide for those animals, it is my right to choose.

I personally own 2 dogs I got from breeders, 1 from a shelter, and 1 from someone who couldn't keep the dog anymore.

Yep, four dogs. I love them all, they are all great, and I have not had a bad experience either way; Pure-breed or mutt......I provide a home for these animals who we love and love us in return. They are healthy and happy and I am providing them a good life.
My dogs range from 20 lbs to 150 lbs in size-I don't discriminate for size or shape or background and that is something that "haters" who think their ideas are the only right ideas should learn from. I personally wouldn't give an animal to someone so judgemental and rigid in their ideas because animals need compassion and understanding regardless of their background and breeding............


----------



## Lynda (Apr 4, 2010)

My Multipoo dogs have been on Blue Buffalo dog food for 3 weeks and what a difference. They are so happy and their coats are so shinny They love their food . I did alot of checking on the food and it is great. I am glad I have my babies on the food. It is company owner and they are very careful how they make it. Now is the time to switch. All the other dog foods are so bad and killing our dogs. 
Thank you for listening, good luck. Oh make sure if you switch any food you do it slowly , a little at the time it should take about 2 weeks.


----------



## Lynda (Apr 4, 2010)

Dear MIchelle,
I just read you letter, The recall was back along time ago. and China tryed to put in in their rice and Blue stop it right away and told all of us right away. And they fixed it right away. And stopped all the rice from China. Do not buy anything from China ever. Even though everything is made here just look where it is made. And treats for you animals , see where it is made . only buy in USA... Please people, be careful on our babies, we love them.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually Lynda all of the bad dog food is made right here in our country. Now 2 of the 4 best foods are made in Canada. That would be Orijen and Horizon Legacy. I have to agree with Eric and I feed mostly foods produced by those manufactures and they are Orijen, Horizon, Nuturapet(Evo,Innova,Cal.Natural,Karma&Healthwise) and Fromm/Merrick. It's just getting to the point where these other companies can't be trusted and are changing their formulas without telling anyone, just like little sneaky low lifes.


----------



## Nikko1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, that recall was about two years ago. I have allot of respect for Blue Buff for dealing with the problem the way they did. Not only did they recall their product but they ended their business with ANI-the company responsible for contaminating their product. I will never buy any dog food affiliated with ANI ever again. My Shepherd got the parvo virus last year when he was a 2 month old pup and the only food he would eat while recovering was Blue Buffalo Homestyle Recipe Chicken Dinner. And I must say, he recovered very fast. I now give him Blue Wilderness for lunch on a daily basis. So all that hype about the recall needs to stop.


----------



## Katt1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nikko, I agree, BB handled it really well, they stopped manufacturing ANY canned food until they found another manufacturer. That must have cost them a bundle. And they issued a VOLUNTARY recall, even though tests showed none of their food was contaminated, because they didn't want pets eating food that wasn't made to their specifications. I also can't find any info on a class action lawsuit, although I did find info on a lawsuit against the makers of what everyone should already know is crappy food, like Beneful, Mighty dog, Etc.
Jess, I think what lynda meant if check where the ingredients are sourced from . American companies buy product from China because it is cheaper. It is cheaper because it is adulterated. Even "human food" has this risk. If you buy smoked salmon, or tinned oysters or any frozen seafood, check where it was harvested. you will be suprised (Esp if you shop at Walmart!)
Also, Blue Buffalo is one of the brands my vet recommends


----------



## Brian3 (May 6, 2010)

Horizon changed their ingredients without telling anyone also. Ive emailed them for a response, nothing, makes me not want to deal with them. My Lab has been on it since puppy and after ingredient change his coat is dry, skin is dry and got two bald spots. So they have probably took the omegas out of the food because they are expensive. Also peas moved way up on the list of ingredients and "fresh" chicken meat, changed to chicken.

I may try Orijen


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Natura (innova/evo/california natural/healthwise) has dropped out of my rotation permanently now that they have been bought by P&G.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

dereck, don't jump off ship yet. Yes, these products well most likely go down hill. The meat % will go first, then the crappy ingredients will make an entrance. I well keep feeding Cal. Natural in the AM but you gotta know I am gonna keep the old bags around for awhile. I am gonna buy a small bag of Innova Adult just to see if I notice a change within a month or two. I believe it well take a little time before they ruin this food. Now I know see Liams at Costco, so maybe just maybe we might see somthing good happen there. That would be a huge market for them and just maybe they could keep the same ingredient list buy opening up such a large market. Keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Speacking of Costco yesterday I bought a 12 dollar package of stew meat and made 10 bags for Tony and one large bag for my stew today. The 10 bags are pretty big and I am thinking I well cut the these into 3 or 4 while frozen and add this to his diet, mybe as his evening treat. Heck 8 bucks and I got way over a month of great treats for him.


----------



## Kim5 (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree that shelters and private rescues have taken adopting out animals in need to a whole new level. When I was looking for a dog, many rescues flat out said, "must own your own home and must have a yard." Meeting none of this criteria it was very hard for me to "get approved" to adopt a dog. I wound up going to an animal shelter that actually just called my landlord, made sure it was okay to have a dog, and my dog became mine!

Many people I know with a backyard just use that as their exercise for their dogs. It's very easy to have a backyard and just put your dog out there and expect him/her to run around...which never happens. I take my dog out at least one hour per day to the dog park or on a long hike/walk. He gets way more exercise than someone who just throws their dog in the backyard thinking being outside means exercise. I won't even address the homeowner situation...since most Americans can't even afford to buy a house nowadays...times have changed and some people don't want to be tied down to a house and mortgage. What does that have to do with rescuing a dog? 

Sorry for the tangent, but after wanting a dog so badly and dealing with the rude people who thought they were the Dog Shelter Gods, and judging me by those two factors, the criteria they follow is ludicrous.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 11, 2010)

FYI

Your statement at the top of this page says that Blue Buffalo Dog Food is manufactured by, The Blue Buffalo Co. but this is not a true statement accoding to the Whold Dog Journal, Feb. 2010 issue. Every year WDJ puts out a list of dry foods they approve of. The companies must meet certain criteria to be on the list which includes where you manufacture your product.

Blue Buffalo does not manuafacture its own food products. Blue is made by Chenango Valley Pets Foods in Sherburne, NY, CJ Foods in Bern, KS, Dad's Pet Care in Meadville,PA and Triple T Foods in Frontenac, KS.


----------



## Brittney (Jun 29, 2010)

I work for a certain chain of pet stores (not going to name it out loud) and am constantly helping people find the best pet foods for their animals. Blue Buffalo is a GREAT choice. I have heard horror stories from customers that feed Nutro, Iams, Beneful etc.... Blue Buffalo is a great food, and with their newest Wilderness foods being 100% grain free there is something for every type of dog. It is a spendy food, but you pay for QUALITY. I have tried many dog foods over the last few years and have found faults with all of them, minus Blue Buffalo. Technically I am not allowed to tell people about all the recalls and problems of certain foods like Nutro, but I try to make sure people know about the food they are buying.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I know who you work for and those and Avoderm are the only decent products they carry. Who knows, you might be getting one of the new and ruined Natura pet products.. Then Evo well be your top of the line product.


----------



## Romunda (Jun 29, 2010)

I just started my dog on Blue two days ago and just this morning, my husband called to say that he was vomitting. Has anyone had this problem? My husband wants to keep trying it out for a little while. My baby is suffering from some allergy and we thought we would try changing his food. We heard a lot of good things about Blue so we decided to go that route. Was it a mistake? Any suggestions or comments are very welcomed.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Romunda,I would not keep feeding food to a dog if it is making him puke.Their is either something wrong with the bag that you purchased,or the dog just cannot tolerate the food.Sometimes grains in the food can be contaminated with vomitoxin,which causes ...vomiting.Moldy dog food can make your pet very sick and even kill them.I have no way of knowing if it is the food or the dog ,but either way the dog is telling you something is not right by puking.Most stores will take the food back and refund your money as long as you still have the bag that the food came in.(some people dump the food into bins)Anyway I use and would recommend any of these brands.Btw these are family owned and manufactured in house.Merrick Pet Care,Fromm Family foods,Champion pet foods.If you go on their websites they all have store locaters to help you find a store in your area.I hope this info helps you and your dog.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle is 100% correct. Now I just happen to have a bigger list. My list well be changing in the future.

1.	Orijen
2.	Wellness Core
3.	Instinct
4.	Go, Natural Grain Free Endurance.
5.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
6.	Evo
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
9.	Artemis
10.	Fromm
11. California Natural


----------



## Romunda (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you Michelle and Jess for your prompt replies. I am going to check those websites out so I can look into some of the foods you two have listed. I appreciate your help. Kratos appreciates your help too.


----------



## L._Kaler (Jul 8, 2010)

dog just diagnosed diabetic...4 units insulin 2x day.....using blue and Evo...any suggestions????? I make ground turkey, egg, soy flour treats....


----------



## Kim6 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys! what about Life Abundance? My breeder recommended it for our new puppy. It looks really good. But I like to research before I buy. Here's the website http://www.dog-food-zone.com/index.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kim Hi-I looked at Life's Abundance,it is a little lite in meat,but otherwise it looks pretty good...here is a review if you want to check it out- http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/lifes-abundance-dog-food-dry/


----------



## sara_tanwir (Jul 11, 2010)

iv read all the reviews in detail. iv also done extensive research on foods...my puppy is arriving tomorrow.. a great dane of 6 weeks 
i made up my mind first about eagle pack.... but have finally decided on ACANA. it sounds like the most beautiful food ever. ill be trying some on my pup tomorrow who is presently on dog chow by the breeder. ill make the transition properly from one food brand to the other. ACANA is the same price at the store as BLUE BUFFALO.... BUT has much much better ingredients. now im not stating anything... if theres somthing i should know... plz post asap. im trying my best to make the best decision for my puppy and id like to know that i ended up making it.
thanx
sara.


----------



## Faye_McClung (Jul 13, 2010)

I wanted a dachshund from Texas Dachshund Rescue, gladly filled out the form that asked for a lot of info including references, vet name. Was not hearing back as promised. When I did hear back, dogs I was interested in were gone. Denied based on their call to vet in which a young lady read from a record that had not been properly maintained, showing a lot of inaccurate info. We had used the vet for over 30 years so dogs had come and gone. Biggest problem was that it showed we had too many dogs. Facts are that some of the dogs had passed away at their facility. Instead of comparing it with my form info and calling me to discuss, was just denied. I had the vet correct the info and send something. Lady didn't show much interest. Said we lived a long way away from where most of their dogs were in South Texas - we live in panhandle of Texas. I said, no problem to travel, gladly do that. Animals live like kings/queens in our home (which references would have told them) so we would have been a good placement. Supposed to be on their list, but has been maybe near 2 years and have never heard anything. Now the inaccurate vet report isn't their fault, but why assume I lied on my application and deny, instead of considering there was some issue that needed to be discussed? Certainly left me with a bad taste for rescue organizations and how interested they are in placing.

Regarding Blue, my dogs have done very well on it. Of late, I have not been able to find their favorite can Venison without buying it online, which with s/h is much more expensive. FM


----------



## Jessie2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Blue Buffalo is the highest quality food out there. I work in market research and do regular projects on dog food, and after seeing the analysis I switched my dog to BB (btw they are not my company's client). I couldn't be happier with my decision!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would "never" say it is the best dog food (kibble) out there, because that title belongs to Orijen or Evo and some well argue Acana is. But it certainly is a good dog food. The main difference is Evo and Orijen manufacture their own foods, along with these facts. Evo has 4 meats in the 1st 5 ingredients or you can say 5 meats and one potato before the 1st fat. Which ever formula you use it is pretty high in meat. Orijen also has 4 of the 1st 5 ingredients are meat and the same number before the 1st fat. Now BB has 2 meats 2 grains and a potato in the 1st 5 ingredients. But the big difference is, BB has low quality Tomato Pomace and 6 other ingredients along with the 2 meats before the 1st fat. I am really not sure what kind of research you are using, but you need to use another research formula. Really, Orijen, Evo & Acana are in a whole different league than this product. Now don't get me wrong, because BB is a good dog food.


----------



## Betty1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I used BB for my Goldens A couple years ago. I bought the food from Petsmart. When I got it home it was very stale. SO I went back to the store, and got another bag....brought it home, it was so stale the smell made me sick. Went back to Petsmart, and this time asked them to open the bag before I took it home.....it was stale!!! I called BB, and never got a response from them, I emailed them and still no response. BB is as bad in my estimation as Nutro...will never feed it to my GOldens again.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never used Orijen or Acana, they are not available in my region, but I've used EVO and BB, and I would have to agree that EVO red meat is better than any BB formula including their grain free formulas. But with the protein/fat content so high in EVO I can't continously feed it year round.


----------



## Kathy6 (Jul 17, 2010)

EVO and California Natural have been bought by P&G and we know what they did with IAMS.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, I just can't afford it. That's why my AM feeding is California Natural. Did you see my post about the coupons?? What about P&G buying them? I have already heard about issues with Innova.

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## DogRescue (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi, I have several rescue dogs. We had a problem a few years ago with some of the kibble we were feeding. We really didn't have a clue about dog food back then. We went from Nutro to Canidae, then Nutrisource, ProPac, Life's Abundance, then Blue Buffalo. For the past year we are feeding a dehydrated food with great results. When we fed any of the above mentioned food, we had itching, and upset stomachs to deal with. Even with Life's Abundance and Blue, we still had the severe itching - one dog so bad the vet put him on prednisone. He's been fine and off the meds for over a year now.


----------



## liz2 (Jul 23, 2010)

My dog has been having a lot of problems lately with allergies and after talking to my vet about it, she recommended that I try BB dog food. So I went to buy some today, came home gave him the food and he seemed to really like it..Then I did some research online and became alarmed when I was reading many negative reviews on it, many claiming it gave their dog diharrea and vomiting and some that even had to spend hundreds for visits to the doggie ER...I read that it has been recalled several times as well...after reading that, I don't know if I want to continue with BB...but at the same time, I've already spent the money and the bag is opened so the won't take it back...however, I also read some good reviews on it as well and many emphasize how healthy it is...so I'm conflicted...
any advice?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

BB is a good dog food, just not great. Here is a list of what most consider top of the line dog foods. Keep in mind when changing foods you should do it slowly and over a period of time. Keep in mind some dogs just don't do good on certain foods, that doesn't mean they are bad just that it doesn't fit that dog.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Wild Prairie, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Go, Natural Grain Free Endurance.
5.	Blue Wilderness
6.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only.
7.	Instinct
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Acana, the rest of their products.
11.	Evo
12. Merrick


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.epettalk.com/forums/content.php?28-2010-Whole-Dog-%20Journal-s-Recommended-DRY-Food-List


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, Timberwolf has always responded to me. I wonder why they did not respond to them.


----------



## DeeDee (Aug 31, 2010)

I work at a pet store and fed blue for almost a year. My dogs got severely ill a week after I opened a new bag of food. After a few hundred dollars in Vet bills stupid me decided not to give up on Blue Buffalo. A week after my dogs were well on Sience Diet Prescription ID, I decided to give Blue that chance and brought home another bag. One week or not even a week later I am back to the same sick dogs. hmmmmm could it be the food?

Like I said I work at the store I bought the food from. On Saturday I saw another bag being returned. I talked to the lady who brought the food back and her dogs got as sick as mine did. Like mine the larger of her dogs almost died. 

Neither of our dogs were new to blue. I have 2 dogs who got sick 2 times after opening 2 different bags and almost lost my big dog. The lady from the store who returned her food has 3 dogs all sick with the same symptoms as mine.

Like I said I was a Blue client for almost a year but never again. Blue almost cost my dog her life and me $100.oos of dollars in Vet bills. 

Anyone else out there with a sick dog on Blue. 

The dogs will throw up the food but worse is the bloody diareah and I can't spell that but you get the hint. It was like the had Parvo but tested negative..


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

DeeDee, 

I don't feed BB, but from the symptons you describe, it almost sound like your dogs got samonella from the food, was this confirmed by the vet or was it otherwise? But I've recently tried California Naturals Grain Free chicken and I got a sensitive stomach Doberman that tolerates it very well so far.


----------



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a golden that has hip-displaysia (sp?) she's on meds for it, but she's been on BB the past 3 months or so and she's developed really really bad skin irritation constantly digging at her paws, her tummy what have you.. I'm going to be changing her food because of the grains in BB I think are contributing to her itchyness


----------



## Abel_Duran (Sep 22, 2010)

DeeDee. I personally would of stopped giving the dogs that food after like 2 or 3 weeks if i had them problems with the food. Glad to hear your dogs are not having the problem no more.


----------



## Mario (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been giving my 10month labrador BB for over 2 months and the results have been great. Better coat, more lean muscle and a general "happyness" in him. I was using Wellness before, but he didn't seem to like the food so much after 3 weeks. I must say BB is good quality dog food. I will continue using and probably switching to Wilderness style food.


----------



## chrissie (Oct 10, 2010)

Heard Blue Buffalo had a product recall - oh my, who can you believe in these days.

I used to buy Nutro Natural Choice and then Nature's Recipe. Just got swayed by a $5 coupon from Blue - shouldve never have switched , I guess. Going back to Nature's Recipe - it has been a good companion to my dogs over the years - sorry I ever moved.

muah!
Chrissie


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Despite the recall, Blue Buffalo is still a better food than Nature's Recipe, Chrissie. Nature's Recipe has vitamin K/menadione and animal digest...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

People get suckered in by healthy sounding names,Nature's Recipe,sounds great to most people that don't know any better,their slogan is "Every ingredient counts",which is true....too bad they use such bad ones.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's some info on the Blue Buffalo recall http://www.petsitusa.com/blog/?p=3628


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's at least nice to know some companies step up to the plate and take the blame, well kind of. But it just cost them in my rankings but not much.


----------



## meesha (Jan 18, 2011)

I have recently moved my dog over to Blue Buffalo Healthy maintenance-chicken and rice mixture. She is a six year old lab with a new diagnosis of higher than normal glucose--diabetic. She likes the food, coat is soft and shiny and she is losing weight. Now, however, her vet wishes me to put her on a prescription diet of Royal Canin Fibre. I have looked at their website and they dispute the claims of others about the issue of beet pulp, cellulose(sawdust) corn and other fillers. They claim it is a good source of fibre. They also include tomato pomace which is another filler. I am having a hard time finding consistent information about dog nutrition. Why are vets so determined we feed out dog nutritionless fillers? I am equally determined she stays on BB healthy maintenance.


----------



## Debbie5 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nichole,

Try switching from a chicken food to a lamb. Your dog could have an allergy. Also, does your dog have cedar in the bedding ? Lots of dogs are allergic to cedar. People buy it because it smells good.


----------



## Sharon2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, so I have a dog, (obviously) and her name is Angel. She is a Rat Terrior/Jack russel, weighs about 25 pounds. Beautiful dog. I have her on Puppy chow *Purina, and I don’t think she is doing so well on that any more. Today she has Diahreah and was puking yellow liquid I tried to give her food since the yellow bile means she hasan empty stomach, and she walked away from it, which never happened before I feed her twice a day and she normally eats her whole bowl in like 2 seconds. Anyways… She just turned a year old, and I pretty much have no idea what I’m doing here, because She’s still on puppy chow and everyone keeps saying she is too old for it.. So, I’m trying to put her on a better brand dry DOG food. So, is she considerd a junior? IDK… Someone please help.. I also live in a very small town and can only get dog food from Wal Mart… Ugh.. Any Help will be amazing, thank you for your time

Love Sharon and Angel


----------



## Joe3 (Jan 3, 2011)

One of my two dogs became sick within about 3 days of the first bag of BB food. She vomited and had the diarrhea as explained by other reviewers in this list. So much for a $50 bag of dog food.


----------



## tim2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jess...

being a TOTW food purchaser can you give your reasons for your 2 picks of the food and not the others.........need to know what you do...

thanks
tim


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok Tim, let me say first I feed both the Wetlands and the Sierra. The first ingredient list is Wetlands the second is Sierra. I like seeing the first 3 ingredients being meat and I like seeing egg product, sweet potatoes, peas all before the first fat. I am not a big fan of potato's, canola oil and potato protein, all of which are in the Sierra and not in the Wetlands(some potato in wetlands). I am not saying they are bad, it's just that I would like to see them replaced, especially potato protein. Salt is also much higher in the Sierra. I hope this helps you understand what I am thinking.


Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid


Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Julie8 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a doberman puppy (3 months old when I purchased him and now he's 10 months old). I started him on Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice puppy from the time I brought him home, and he had loose stools from that food as well as really bad gas. I've owned many dogs over my lifetime and his gas from the BB was the worst. I wanted to give BLUE the benifit of the doubt and figured it would just take time for the pup to adjust. well a few months went by and the stools were still loose and horrible gas. Switched over to BLUE chicken and ride adult formula and fed that to my Doberman pup and my Mini schnauzer both.. The Schnauzer never did have problems with the BLUE food, but my Doberman didn't settle at all with Blue Buffalo. I decided to change them off Blue as of 2 weeks ago (mind you feeding it to my dogs for at least 8 months) and the stool on my Doberman is solid and healthy looking and he doesn't have that bad gas and we don't hear a farting noise anymore when he jumps up on the couch. I noticed the change for the better after 3 days of taking my Doberman off Blue Buffalo. Now mind you, my Schnauzer didn't have an issue with the food (only my Doberman).. This BB food isn't the choice for all dogs as not all dogs can handle this brand.


----------



## Kathy7 (Jan 8, 2011)

Our cocker spaniel is almost 2 years old. BB was recommended to us in the pet store when she was a puppy. Our friends had used it for their dogs also, so we went with it. I looked up on a dogfood analysis website, and it was rated a 4 or 5 out of 6, so we thought it was ok. No stomach problems, no bad symptoms, and she ate it. Then at her 6 month check up, she had abnormal kidney levels. Prescription food (Science Diet Renal LP) was given. But she wouldn't eat it alone, so we still mixed a little BB in for a while so she would eat. Then we mixed in some Fromm's duck & sweet potato. She really liked it. But at her 1 /12 yr. check up, now she has high cholesterol! Kidney problem fixed, but now she is on low fat diet. Not sure what to think. Anything to do with BB or Fromm's?


----------



## Tartanraven (Jan 8, 2011)

I feed my huskies (known for nutrition sensitivities) Blue Wilderness and they LOVE it....I also feed them a rotation using EVO Turkey And Chicken, and Core Ocean. Never had a problem with any of these kibbles ever. On odd weeks my dogs get raw diet in order to maintain proper enzymes and to change up the protein sources.


----------



## meesha (Jan 18, 2011)

@Joe, if you purchased the bag at PetSmart or Pet Valu they will refund your money if you bring your bag back.

@Julie, you are right. Each dog will be different with each brand and not all dogs within a household can eat the same things. 

@Kathy, if you are mixing wet commercial dog food along with the kibble that could be contributing to her cholesterol levels. Try adding just individual ingredients such as fish(white) or skinless chicken and veg instead of a premixed food. It should help you control the fat levels better.

@Sharon, puppy chow contains too much fat for an adult dog. Try to avoid these "specialty" foods and just read the ingredients to decide which food to feed rather than their "age" and use the weight guidelines for the amounts.


----------



## Jeannie1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a "Schnoodle" that I started as a puppy on Natures. Penny liked it and seemed to do well on it. She did a lot of scratching and the vet said it was probably just winter dry skin. Then I got a bag that smelled so fishy that I couldn't stand putting it out for her. So I switched to the BB puppy since she was only 6 months old at that point, and wow, her energy levels went through the roof and she was actually eating less food. She's on adult chicken/rice now she's 1 1/2 years old, and continues to be super bouncy, happy, healthy. She's never had digestive problems and he coat is glossy - no return of "winter" itchies.
Unless something really horrible happens to change my mind, Penny will be staying on BB.


----------



## brandigirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Every dog has different needs just like us, being a pet parent that is our job to research and seek the best for our individual pets.
I have a chocolate lab that was on science diet originally when I adopted her at age four. Soon after bringing her home I realized she had a food allergy. she was itching all the time, her skin had a red tint, and she started getting this licking fetish. I started doing my research on dog foods and found that: soy, wheat and corn are the top allergens to dogs (although it can be something else for individual dogs). I put her on avoderm- and all her allergy symptoms soon disappeared. Few months down the road I found out about Blue Buffalo and learned about there life source bits! I switched then and there. My dog is doing wonderful and I have confidence in this company, what they stand for and my dog is s living testimony to how great there food is. 

love them like family feed them like family 
-Brandigirl


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've cut and pasted a recall notice from this site that most people already know about, but with the posts above regarding pets who got very ill, this may explain it to those people who haven't seen it:

"FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - October 8, 2010 – Blue Buffalo Company, Ltd., recalls certain dry dog food because of possible excess Vitamin D that can affect the health of some dogs. The Blue Buffalo Company, Ltd., is recalling certain packages of its Wilderness Chicken, Basics Salmon and Large Breed Adult Chicken dry dog foods sold under thc “BLUE” brand which have the potential to contain excessive levels of Vitamin D.

While Vitamin D is a beneficial component of these foods, the Company believes that these products may have levels of Vitamin D that are beyond the formula specifications, and has therefore chosen to withdraw them.

Dogs reacting to the higher levels of Vitamin D may show signs of lethargy or exhibit unusually frequent water consumption and urination. If your pet has consumed the recalled products and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

The affected productions of Blue Wilderness Chicken, Basics Salmon and Large Breed Adult Chicken dry dog foods were distributed nationwide through pet specialty stores."


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is old news and has been gone over many times. This product has been off the shelves for months.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I have had my gsd on Blue Wilderness for almost 3 weeks now and he is doing great and loving it. He has never done real well on grain free but this seems to be an exception. I switched him from Holistic Select because he was itching and biting/licking paws but this has almost competely stopped now. He has always liked BB but on the regular formula he would have not so firm stools. On the Wilderness, stools are small and firm. It seems like his energy and appetite have really come in and BB has always kept his coat nice and soft.


----------



## Taylor1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I apologize if I am saying something that someone else already has. For people that say their dogs are having diarrhea right after switching to BB, please realize that you need to switch over slowly like within a week to two week period (like it says on the bag). But for some dogs, BB may not work with their stomachs no matter what. But before people start bashing BB, please be sure you are doing what you are supposed to when switching food. This goes for any high quality food as well. I have had my dog on BLUE for a while, he loves it, I love it except the gas he gets from it and have never had any issue. Please do your homework on any dog food before giving it to your beloved dog or cat.


----------



## Toni2 (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought at 11 week old Chihuahua puppy who was being fed Bil Jac by the breeder. I bought a bag of the Bil Jac so that I could continue her on what she was accustomed to with plans to transition her to Blue puppy food. I did this approximately 3 weeks ago and my puppy has been experiencing diarrhea off and on since.

Where she previously slept through the night without ANY potty breaks, she will sometimes wake up 4 and 5 times a night to make little puddles of diarrhea. Every few days she will produce one or two normal stools, and then the diarrhea begins again. She is eating absolutely nothing else but the Blue puppy food.

I don't like Bil Jac and won't go back to that, but I am going today to Petco for some different puppy food. I am VERY disappointed with Blue puppy food and sorry I spent the money!


----------



## Tyler1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am a Great Dane Parent of 2 amazing Danes, I started them both on wellness super5mix large breed puppy formula. After researching completely Blue Wilderness and after the Recall I decided to switch to the wilderness Chicken Formula. I got to say that it was bedst change in food I ever made. Wellness is still a great food, but the results ive seen with WILDERNESS MAKE ME A BELIEVER. The only thing is have fed them just a little bit less than the package indicates by 3/4 cup. Because MEAL(CHICKEN,DUCK,SALMON) of any kind has about 300% more proteins than raw. Us americans like to over feed our dogs anyhow. My dogs are healthy and happy. I am a firm believer that not all food is for all types of dogs and activity level and breed type play a big part in the diet as much what the food contains. Is there better foods out there, of course at a price but there is also the ability to debone chicken and give a raw diet as well, I recommend Blue Wilderness to anyone just as I will recommend Wellness to any one.


----------



## Mike13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there www,
I just wanted to comment on the Blue wilderness dog food. i decided to feed my 3year old beagle blue and after about 2 months i noticed he was starting to get dry skin and scabs all over the tips of his ears also he was chewing the end of his tail, his coat was dull looking and ruff.

Unfortionaly i didn't clue in right away i kept feeding him blue for about two months after the symptoms started. I wanted to keep feeding him a high quality dog food so i switched him too NOW! about 1 month ago. all of his symptoms are gone. i was just noticing yesterday on how soft his coat feels.

anyways im not going to downtalk blue im sure it might work for some people. but i do add caution. thanks


----------



## Christine_Mays (Apr 3, 2011)

The jury is still out on blue buffalo for me. I didnt have the poor customer service many of you complain about, however, it was not easy to contact them when needed. I have a pit, who has skin allergies that I have to be concerned with. Part of the problem, I give her human food because I am too much of a softy. Why wouldn't she hold out and not eat blue? I think it is high quality and healthy. All dogs respond differently to this food so of course it may not be the choice for everybody. Not the cheapest of dog food, but well worth it.


----------



## Jennifer14 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 1 year old pure bred Aussie who has skin allergies with certain grains and mixtures they use in dry kibble. I have had him on a RAW Meat (w.brown rice, veggies, raw egg.) for about 6 months and he is doing GREAT. However, It is extremly expensive and burning a whole in my pocket expecially after finding out we are expecting a baby this November. I was told about BB and it sounds great. Is there anyone out there who has switched from Raw Meat diet to BB and has seen positive results?

-Jennifer


----------



## debbie_ketchum (Apr 20, 2011)

I switched to Blue Buffalo after my Springer Spaniel had several bouts with itching and a rash of bumps. The last episode lasted for two months and after starting her on Blue Buffalo chicken and Brown rice she cleared up in one week. She has been allergy free every since. I beleive it was the change in dog food. Thanks Blue Buffalo for a happy, healthy, and shiny coated dog.


----------



## Bernadette_Garcia (Apr 21, 2011)

We brought our puppy home at 8 months old in November 2010 and began feeding Blue Puppy food right away based several online recommendations, and speaking to a Blue rep at our local Petco. Our puppy absolutely loved the food. We also purchased the Senior brand for our older dog. After about 2 weeks our dogs stools became very soft. They seemed content, and we didn't think much of it. We continued to feed Blue, and monitor their stools. In the last two weeks their stools became watery diarrhea. We were alarmed enough to bring them both to the vet. After several tests, he suggested we change their food. We decided to go with California Natural and after just 1 day their stools normalized. As a matter of fact, I've never seen my puppy poop better . Now, I wouldn't go so far as to say Blue isn't a good brand dog food, but I wanted to post this message simply because not all food works for all dogs. If you notice your dog has soft stools after feeding Blue you might want to consider switching.


----------



## Norajean (Apr 23, 2011)

My standard poodle has been on Blue Buffalo lamb & rice formula since he was a puppy. He is now 2 years. old. I also buy the large bag but with the last bag he had 3 cases of diarreah. Everytime it happened gave him beef & rice and then after a few days introduced BB back into diet. Each time he was eating only the BB he got another attack. 3rd time took him to vet who gave him clean bill of health and thought probably just a 'bad bag'. Now I want to reintroduce the food but am afraid it will happend again. Is there a better way?


----------



## Michelle20 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a question for anyone whose dog has kidney problems after eating Blue Buffalo. My dog is now having difficulties. He consumes a lot of water and urinates frequently. My vet has prescribed a drug called enalapril. It doesn't seem to be working. I was just wondering if amyone has had success in treating their dog with the same symptoms.


----------



## Debbie G (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Michelle!
i don't know about the Blue Buffalo,have never used although know it has had a few more recent recalls. Am writing because i am worried about your dog; am sorry to hear he has some kidney issues. I am quite familiar with enalapril as had an old ferret that was on it for heart failure and do know that it's mainly used for some heart problems-high blood pressure..know some dogs with kidney issues may have high blood pressure but i don't think it's very common. Diabetes can also cause these symptoms as well. What tests have been done and did this come on suddenly? If so, has he been checked for leptospirosis,lymes,erlichia? Are you familiar with the dogaware.com site...she has a whole plethora of info on kidney disease that is very in-depth with lots of links as well ( under the health section)...very good!
If i remember right just from reading on here, your dog is fairly young (abt 2yrs old) right? that is why i'm worried plus labs are my favorite and btw your boy looks great! I have a soon to be 10yr old chocolate lab. In fact this is my 1st post on here and was going to write at some time due to i have been dealing with a possible food allergy with him this last yr and need to get him on a "good" food soon! Have narrowed it down to possibly corn but it might also be with the other grains in the food as well. My vet wants me to try a grain-free diet and says she isn't too worried about the protein-fat level as he is actually 2-3 lbs underweight (unusual for most labs..lol!) He only weighs 57 and should be around 60lb...he's a field type lab with high metabolism even at 10yrs...was in flyball racing until 3yrs ago so that probably helped..has slowed down some with his older age. Anyways was thinking about either TOTW or Wellness Core...Can you or Jess give me any input about which u might try 1st or other brands (can't find Orijen-Acana in my area yet which would be another pick)Am a little worried that the fat level might be a little high with TOTW...even though he's a little underweight but not by much and wecertainly don;t want to go the other way...he is a chow hound lab for sure...don't think he chews much half the time..lol! Sorry so long...any suggestions would be great. Michelle take care of your boy and i hope he gets better soon!....Thanks! Debbie G (in Illinois)


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Debbie,the fat percentage in TOTW is at a good level.The Wetlands is my favorite formula.I also give my dogs canned food and REAL food.They love scrambled eggs,Sardines,Chicken,and Tuna. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food/wetlands_canine_formula/


----------



## Debbie G (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Michelle!
thanks for writing back! Is your dog doing any better...i hope so!
My Cooper dog has been such a good dog and i feel so terrible that i was feeding him some crappy food all these years (Eukanuba lg breed) so for anyone else reading this i hope you learn some lessons to get on good food earlier than i did. Have kicked myself many times but now can only go forward and have promised my dog that i will do everything possible to make his golden years better! I got lucky that he only started in with a little vomiting in the morning and some yeasty ears but that's all so since it was fairly minor,the only good thing i can say was it was a wake up call! I really like what i see in the wetlands formula so think i will give it a shot first. Also will try some rotation later if he can tolerate it.
Thanks for the help! Debbie G and Cooper


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Debbie G,Hi glad to hear that ur giving the Wetlands a try.....Cooper- what a great name,that's my Springer Spaniel's name.Trinity is my female Labrador (pictured in my gravatar) neither of my dogs have kidney problems......that other post by Michelle is someone else,You can recognize my posts by my pic of my dog.


----------



## Debbie G (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Michelle! yes i think it's a cool name..actually came from the movie What Lies Beneath with Harrison Ford..that was their dog's name in the movie. Am glad to hear that wasn't your dog with kidney issue but i hope then the other Michelle read my post.If i can figure it out, i will post a pic of my dog. Think the wetlands will be the one first....wish us luck with it! The only reason i was worried about the fat was his age (fyi: we did do a TLI-PLI test to make sure it wasn't pancreatitis)In fact we tested about everything like twice and all came up neg. except his eosinophil level was high which usually indicates either parasites or allergy of some sort ( no parasites,etc either)and yeast ears (he never had problem at all with his ears before either)Anyway has been very frustrating trying to determine exact cause.He's been on a prescrip diet for 6mo and has been symptom free thank god (but gotta get him off that soon...yuch and the cost is ridiculous)Which i don't mind what the cost of his food will be as long as i know i'm paying for good quality from now on!
Thanks again! Debbie G


----------



## KAYLA (May 2, 2011)

Jennifer try the wilderness line of blue wich will give you the closest to the raw diet ou are looking for


----------



## Andy6 (May 2, 2011)

We have a 14 week old Australian Shepherd/Lab mix and we've been feeding it Blue Buffalo for about a month now. She absolutely loves it, we don't. Her gas is out of control and her poo smells rancid. It's also usually very very moist if not close to diaherrea.

We're switching now.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Andy,
Do you feed the grain inclusive line? My gsd has always loved BB but always had loose stools on the grain inclusive. We switched to the Wilderness(grain free) variety and stools are nice small/firm.


----------



## Debbie G (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Michelle!
well was gonna try Cooper on the wetlands but it's a no go now....we are doing food elimination trials and he got sick on potatoes...what a bummer. I am a bit distressed now cause thought i had quite a few good grain free choices but looks like even more limited than i thought. So far chicken has been ok, corn and potatoes a no go. I am going to test him with other carbs..prob rice,peas and oats just to see ( i might even try potatoes one more time) Can you or anyone give me some suggested brands that maybe is limited in amt of grains (maybe just using one or two) or grain free and just uses peas (hope those turn out ok)! Anyway feel like i'm back to almost square one looking for another good food.Was hoping to try and find a few good options and see what other ingredients i might have to test. Oh yeah,not sure how barley is but it was in the original food that made him sick so it might be an allergen to him as well (sigh!)Wish i could just speed thru these elimination tests. Think this has all been much harder on me than Coop..you would never know to see him that anything is even wrong at all.....thanks! Debbie G


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Debbie,Great life dog food is grain and potato free.Check it out.Also you can check out some of the LID limited ingredient diets,like California Natural,and Natural Balance.Good luck,and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Debbie G (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Michelle!
haven't heard of Great life but will check it out! How do you guys feel about the C.N. though since it's now P&G owned? I know Go! natural is suppose to be a good brand...there's the Salmon & Oat although maybe a little low in protein/fat? Ya know it's bad when u go to bed and have dreams of dog food brands...lol! Debbie G


----------



## Danelover (May 14, 2011)

Here's one more confirmation that Blue Buffalo is diarreha in a bag! My car seats are ruined, I've been crapped on im my sleep and I cant keep my dog inside anymore because since he's started eating Blue Buffalo his stool is straight up diarreha. I'll NEVER purchase this brand of dog food again. 
Not even a free bag would make me feed this to my dog.
Look in Biljac. It's probably the best dog food available and is simple whole ingredients.


----------



## Terrie (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone had any breeding problems when feeding the blue buffalo basic salmon? such as females not conciving.. We switched to blue a little over a year ago and have now tried three different females to two different proven males and on two different cycles each (a total of 6 trys) and not a single pregnancy has been produced. Two are proven producers (these are health tested show dogs, we are not back yard breeders) I read an article from the dog press stating there could be a problem with feeding salmon and reproduction and behavior.


----------



## mrsFAB (May 23, 2011)

I've been feed my four dog Blue Buffalo chicken and brown rice for over a year and 1/2 ago. My youngest pup has only ever eaten that brand. It gave my older schnauzer pancreatitis. After a $400 vet bill, he got better with meds. But the past two months all of my babies have diarrhea. The schnauzer has blood in his. Totally gross. They cant even control pooping all over, even thought all four are house trained. I'm angry that I spend sooooooo much money on this food and it's making them sick. I switched them from Kibbles n Bits, which I NEVER had any problems with. I don't know what to do know. I THOUGH I was being a good mommy-dog by switching to a high quality brand. But I am switching to something else as soon as I go to the market today. Enough is enough!!


----------



## Kim13 (May 27, 2011)

I've been feeding my dogs Blue for more than a year. I have a Lab x Golden mix, who was training to be a service dog. She was originally on IAMs because that is what the organization required us to feed. She washed out of the program for joint issues. I switched her to Blue immediately. Her coat got softer, and she lost all the flab she never could quite run off when she was on Iams. She has been more alert, better energy levels and much smaller stools. She is on the Large Breed Healthy Weight, but has tried almost every flavor Blue offers.
I also have a yorkie pom who is on Blue. My boss originally fed him Authority (the PetSmart brand food, equivalent to Iams). The groomer constantly complained about his coat quality. I switched him to the small breed Fish formula and he is doing great on it. The groomer definitely notices a difference. 

Some dogs do not tolerate Blue well, but all the dogs I have fed Blue to, not just my own personal dogs, have done fabulous on it.


----------



## Holly4 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have searched many websites looking for anyone that has had the same experience with BB that we have as I'd love some suggestions. I have a pure bred Pit(10 yr) and a American Bull Dog Pit Mix who is 9 and is 99% white. They both eat the BB Fish & Sweet Potato (not basics) with a spoonfull of the wet to hide their pills in. They have been eating this for about 2 years now...they used to eat Wellness but when we added the Wellness Core wet to their food we had disasterous results. Anyway, they both have the mushy stool problems...solid probably only 30% of the time and just recently I have heard gurgling stomachs. But what has me worried is our white dog. She sheds non stop and I am brushing her every day. Her coat is amazingly soft and shiny and she doesn't have any bald patches, but the shedding just seems to increase every year. And the really strange part...when I pet her, my hand comes away white almost like I toched wet paint. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Holly- my gsd has always loved BB but like yours, didn't have real solid stools either. I hope you can figure out about the other issue.


----------



## Rose4 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a rare breed 9 month old Coton deTulear. Her breeder gave me BilJac when I got her, but within a few months she started snubbing the food. When it was dustry when dry and when I added water it was a mushy mess.

The only reason she finished her bag of BilJac is because I started mixing it with Wellness Just for Puppy canned food. We have disconinued BilJac and she now enjoys Wellness canned food every evening and Blue Buffalo dry food in the mornings. She is active and happy. No potty issues and she has a beautiful soft coat.


----------



## Wyndi_Warren (Jul 7, 2011)

I personally believe Blue Buffalo, the product and the company, is dangerous. 

I've owned German Shepherd dogs for over forty years and have experience NOTHING like what has just happened with ONE bag of Blue Buffalo. 

I transitioned slowly, over a month's time. 

I had to have my 3 yr. old male treated for severe diarrhea; my female experienced the same. I took them off of it for four days. When I put a single handfull of BB in their rice, etc. mix, he had diarrhea again.

On this July 4, my 8 year old female, in an hour and a half emptied all the contents of her stomach. Each hour following she threw up at least twice per hour. Around 12 midnight she seemed to settle down a little so I decided to get a little sleep. At 2 am she woke me up with the sounds of trying to throw up with nothing in her stomach; she couldn't ever retain water. She became increasingly weak, so I spent the remainder of the morning outside sitting with her and finally was able, between 3 and 6 am to get her to retain about 3 liters of water. I left at 7 to take her to my most trusted vet. The technician called and asked him to come in early, which he did. Her blood test was horrible: electrolytes in the severe catagory, severe to critical dehydration, but no parasites, etc.. 

I left her with my vet, who immediately started iv drips. I went back to site with her from 3 to 5 pm. She was listless, trying to hold her head up but nodding off, then jerking awake. My vet could give no firm opinion on her chances of survival at that moment, despite doing everything he knew to do. He called that evening with an update that was basically the same. The next morning's call amounted to the fact that she had not thrown up again, but was no better, no worse. 

She began to respond somewhat later that afternoon and when I went to sit with her around, she was more alert, acting more like herself. I'm hoping she will be well enough and that it will be safe for me to bring her home today. When my vet called last night, he said she was more lively.

I believe she was able to rally due to basic good health prior to the Blue Buffalo, but in those twelve hours, I came very close to losing her. Further, I have no assurance that other damage did not occur. 


I believe the Blue Buffalo company is jumping on the bandwagon with PROFIT as its primary concern. It seems from other complaints I've read on multiple sites that they are dangerously lacking in research and development, quality control, honesty, integrity, responsibility, and concern. 

I believe their claims which amount to being all things to all dogs are outrageous. I believe that their methods, along with the reasons stated above, leave their product vulnerable to toxic results. I believe they are remiss in the handling of their product. I am suspicious that many of the positive raves of product satisfaction are SEEDED (people being paid to write positive comments). I believe their advertising is without justification or scientific reliability. 

I believe their product is dangerous and the company has no valid internal controls aimed at preventing harm.


----------



## Phoebe1 (Jul 7, 2011)

After a week of slowly switching to Blue, one of my puppies having very bad diarrhea and the other one have diarrhea with mucus and blood in it. I was very worried. So I stopped it, and give them back NOW! and feed them Kaopectate 3 times a day. Thank god that 2 days later they are back to normal. I am very sure it was the food causing them sick. I will not feed them Blue again, and will stick with NOW cuz it has no problem at all.


----------



## Pamela_Ayres (Jul 11, 2011)

I too, have had a similar problem with Buffalo Blue food. Both my dogs - one 1 yr old pit-poo and my 6 mo. old Springer Spaniel started with watery diarrhea about the same time. I had recently purchased a new bag of BB. They had been eating if for about 2 months. However, as soon as I quit feeding them the BB they began to improve immediately. I put a few kibbles in their food a couple days later and diarrhea started almost immediately. No more Buffalo Blue for me. And the Customer Service is awful. Called - emailed, they claim they will get back to you within 24 hours - haven't heard a word. Our pets deserve better. I used Purina ProPlan and Wellness before. At least Purina has the decency to let you talk to a "real" person to voice your complaint-not a recorder. BAD BLUE BUFFALO!!


----------



## Heather7 (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought Blue Buffalo last summer for my dogs and they loved it. I had absolutely no problems and only found good information about them when I researched them. My one dog has always had gas issues. They were terrible and she could stink anyone out of a room even though she only weighed about 6 pounds. 

Last winter I switched them to a brand a local pet store introduced me to, Into the Wild. They loved it and it was cheaper which was exciting. After switching, the little one started loosing weight and eventually lost so much weight I've had to take her off regular dog food and supplement her diet with goats milk and vet prescribed meds. My other dog has fared great from both foods and everyone I've ever met has said they're dogs only fared for the better after switching. 

I did see something about a bad batch of Blue Buffalo that went around and was recalled, could that be the reason so many people were having problems with her pets when switching? When I switched my dogs to Blue Buffalo, one of the first bags I tried had salmon. When visiting family, their one cat decided to sneak some of the dog food and he hasn't had any issues.


----------



## Zen (Jul 24, 2011)

I am using Buffalo Blue Dog food Chicken w/brown rice or Lamb w/brown rice. Both of those bags have similar info regarding calories per cup. They approx. 440 kcal/cup. 440 kcal= 440,000 cal. of each cup. If my dog needs 900 cal/day then I need to feed my dog with 0.002 of the cup. That is about a couple of pellets. Something is not right. Are my calculations wrong or there is a wrong info regarding those kcal.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Zen- when it says 440 kcal/cup that means it is 440 calories a cup.I don't know where you came up with that conversion that you did, but their is no conversion to do...... whatever is stated on the bag calorie wise is what it actually is.So if your particular dog needs 900 calories a day then I would go with 2 or 2 and a quarter cups a day.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL man 440,000 calories.. that must be some GREATTTT dog food. You could feed about 100 dogs w/ 1 cup. But Michelle hit the calculations head on Zen. Her advice is very accurate, if your dog only needs 900 cals a day, then about 2.25 cups per day is plenty. Based on the label, but always used visual guidlines (your dog), if it's underweight, feed a little more, if it's overweight, feed a little less.


----------



## Tia (Aug 5, 2011)

So I just wanted to say that I love blue buffalo. I actually work at a pet store as a dog trainer and I personally recommend it to all my pet parents. I feed it to both my pomeranian, and my Labrador & Golden retriever mix. My pomeranian has always been a very picky eater. I've tried numerous dog foods and have never had as good luck as I have found with blue buffalo. She absolutely loves the taste and has never had a problem with loose stool. However my lab mix.had a problem with loose stools for about the first month she was on it. However I do understand that.
some dogs just cannot handle the food. The same as i is for people. As far as dogs getting sick on it recently, there have not been any recalls so it may have been an outside source, or the food is just not suitable with the dogs digestive system. One last thing I would like to add is that if you switch your dog from a very low quality food like Purina dog chow, kibbles and bits, Alpo, or even Beneful to blue buffalo then you should expect very loose stools and a digestive upset.


----------



## Angela4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I switched my 2 dogs over to BB after doing a lot of research about food ingredients. My chih/pom is 6 yrs old and started having seizures at age 1. At first they were very few and far between so we weren't too worried. About 2 years ago, he had 3 seizures in 2 days and that's when I had had enough! I did my research and found Blue! Ever since, he has still had some seizures but they're like once every few months, not every few days. Plus, before Blue he would have much longer seizures and would drool for like an hour after. Now the actual seizure is about 1 min and drooling lasts at longest 30 mins but more often around 15. I'm a huge advocate for Blue. The owner of Blue has many Holistic Vets and Nutritionists doing reasearch all the time to find the best stuff for your pets! I was NOT paid for my opinion as Wyndi suggests. I will walk up to people in the store on my own especially if they look like they're not sure what kind of food to feed and tell them about the food! There are many factors that could cause upset stomach and such in dogs. Your water could be doing it for all you know! Most of the time when my little guy does have a seizure, I can pinpoint something that happened to trigger it. (Ie: my kids drop something on the floor with soy sauce and he eats it...pretty sure he has a soy allergy!) Good luck to everyone! If something works for you, do it! Blue works for me and my babies!


----------



## Alex5 (Aug 26, 2011)

My 1 yr Pomeranian has started having stool with blood in it and very watery, he's been on BB for about a week, my other dogs are perfectly fine, I'm pretty sure it's the food since nothing else has changed in his diet.


----------



## Meghan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have switched my 3 dogs to BB becasue I want to give my dogs the best dog food out there. Well since they have been on it they have also had runny stools and on occasions vomiting. I thought maybe it was the transition of switching them over. I'm getting 2 more dogs in a few weeks and will not be giving them BB. I'm currantly switching my 3 inside dogs over to what I will be feeeding my hound dogs. I thought that by using BB that my dogs wouldnt have any problems but I think it only made it worse. My Bichon has gained a tremondous amount of weight since being on this food and not to mention he sleeps all the time. After checking this page out and seeing the reviews has helped me make up my mind about feeding all my dogs a different brand.


----------



## TLA (Oct 1, 2011)

My puppy has had loose stools since I've been giving her the Blue Buffalo Puppy Lamb and Oatmeal recipe.

I've taken sample to the vet twice and no parasites have been found so I'm sure it is the dietary change. I did slowly introduce the Blue Buffalo brand into her previous formula.

I will have to pass on this brand from now on.


----------



## Sam4 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have 3 dogs, 2 adults and a puppy. All three dogs love the food. They have been eating the Chicken and Brown Rice for a little over a month. One of the adults has always been very picky and I have always had to stand there and keep telling him to eat...then take it away after a few minutes so the other dogs would not eat it when I would leave for work! Now, he gobbles it up instantly---especially if I mix it with warm water! 

My concern is that my other adult, a schnauzer, is having a little trouble with gas and slightly loose stool. I am going to try a different flavor before I switch to another brand...Will post again after I have tried that.


----------



## Pat10 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 12 week old blue pit I was tring to tgive the dest food out there he was on pedigree and he was having loose stool so I asked vet and I was told to try bb hes been on it for a little while he likes it but i'm still having the same problem


----------



## Nola (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 1 year old, 8lb miniature Dachshund. When she was 6 months old I switched her from Pedigree puppy (I don't recommend it) to Blue Buffalo small breed puppy. Now, her coat had always been a bit thin and a bit dull, but she does have a touch of Dachshund Patterned Baldness, so I just wrote it off to that. Well after a week on Blue she was covered in patches of baldness and scabs, as well as very gassy and lots of poop. I was horrified, so with out waiting for the bag to be finished I switched her to AvoDerm small bread. With AMAZING results!!! Her fur grew back, the scabs healed, less poop, more energy and she is so shiny. It even helped with the patterned baldness. So I DO NOT recommend Blue, it's pricey and can be harmful.


----------



## Teresa4 (Oct 15, 2011)

I started both my puppies, husky and Jack Russell, on Blue Wilderness Puppy for the last 2 weeks. Both are having loose stools and picky eating the dog food. I am getting very concerned especially with the youngest, 3 month old. After reading some reviews, I am starting to switch them off soon as possible.


----------



## jcoop (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a 14 week old red nose pitbull. I was feeding him blue buffalo for about a month. at first he was doing fine then he started to get gassy and having loose stool. then it got worse. he began to vomit after every meal and was very lethargic. I ended up having to take him to the hospital. I think blue buffalo is too rich for a puppy. and had to put him on a prescription diet from the vet.


----------



## Penny2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I switched my 4 year old lab / pit bull over to Blue, and she loves it a lot! It actually smells pretty good as I put it into her bowl. She has not experienced any problems with this switch and NO loose stools. 
I noticed though that she has less waste. I guess that's good


----------



## Sue_Kinzelman (Oct 23, 2011)

Why is Blue Buffalo using potato? I've read that any form of nightshade is not good for dogs.


----------



## Erin4 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 3 year old rott-chow mix named Gemma, we got her about a month ago from a family that did not have enough love to give this wonderful, sweet dog! They had her on Purina Dog Chow and were feeding her a HUGE amount of this food each day (over 4 cups, I'm estimating). She was itchy and flaky and her nails were actually splitting and catching on carpeting (ouch!); my hubby and I knew we needed to switch her to a higher quality food. We actually decided on Blue because we fed the kitten food to our ferret in her late stages of life because of adrenal disease and insulinoma, and I truly believe it extended the quality of her life and gave us that much more precious time with her. Gemma has been on Blue (fish and sweet potato, which the pet store employee recommended for the extra omega-3 for the nails) for a month now, we switched gradually (and she is a grazer, anyway) and I have not seen an itch or split nail since. Her coat is beautiful, soft and shiny, and we have had other people ask what food she is on. There was some difference in poo when we first started the switch, which is expected, but no problems since and I actually think they are smaller and firmer now. I would recommend this food to anyone, but based on all the other reviews, maybe not all dogs will do as well.


----------



## Joan_Anderson (Nov 27, 2011)

I switched my shih tzu to bb origonally because I wanted to feed her the best food i could afford. I could not be happier! Her hair has such a beautiful glossy sheen to it now. Plus now that the cold weather is here, her skin is not dry and flakey. She is a lot less gassy and her stools are more firm and regular. She eats less food now than she did on science diet and is even at a healthy wieght now! I am absolutely thrilled with how good my little girl is doing now. As with us people evry dog is an individual and different foods effect each of us a bit differently. But whn I just look at the ingredients alone, I know that I am feeding her the best I found in our local pet store.


----------



## sue4 (Dec 11, 2011)

How long can a can of Home style small breed keep in refrig. She is a sm yorkie and don't eat alot with also eating dry food?


----------



## Amanda11 (Jan 13, 2012)

I got my puppy when she was 3 months old. She was on puppy chow. This was mu first dog so I didn't know alot about food until I saw an article on dog food and fillers (corn meal and by product) I was horiffied when I looked at the label for the puppy chow. I immediatley did some research and put her on the bb puppy chicken and oatmeal. MY dog has much nicer stools and her coat is georgus! She is a light eater so I was originally concerned that she didn't like the food but she is thriving and I am very happy with BB. While at the vet I got suckered into buying their brand of food. I took it home assuming that it was better then the BB....then I read the label and was shocked again. It was no better than puppy chow. We stuck with the BB and were happy for it.. My puppy loves it with warm water...makes a delicious gravey for her to eat up!


----------



## Laura10 (Jan 29, 2012)

Our 2 dogs (pit bull and black lab) have bean eating BB for almost two yrs now. We have no problems what so ever. We DO NOT feed table scraps to our dogs. We noticed them becoming sick since people food is loaded full of salt, sugar, and carbs. If they get scraps its all meat, chicken, pork, beef...etc...we noticed that BB has balanced out their digestion and feeding people food overloaded their systems causing vomiting, diarrhea, laziness and thirst. BB has been an excellent food for them. Their coats are soft and shiny. Teeth are healthy and white. Plenty of energy. We get lots of comments regarding their appearance. I will say that BB may not be for all dogs but it is the best one for mine.


----------



## lulu3 (Feb 25, 2012)

i went from science diet to taste of the wild because i heard it would be good for the skin.. ran out.. so i went to petco to buy more, and they didn't carry taste of the wild so i went and bought blue buffalo cause i thought it was good stuff, good for my dog.. i had him on it, with of course and ease of switching his food, he seemed to like it.. but his poop was getting a little runny.. thought it was normal due to the change of diet.. so i let it go on for a couple more days.. then he pooped straight diarrhea and blood on top of that.. stopped that food right away.. anyway, went back to science diet, and everything is back to normal.. blue buffalo, no bueno..


----------



## ametz (Feb 27, 2012)

i have a 3 mth old blue nose pit i've been feedin him BB since he was 5 wks and he never had loose stool or vomiting issue BB is one of the best outhere so no switching dog food for me.


----------



## Gina_Hodder (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi I have never fed my pug bad food but she stopped liking Acana so my daughter suggested i try Blue Buffalo food . Dixie is 3 years old now and has been eating your food since she was a year. She has your basic formula and her fav wilderness dog food is the turkey and chicken grill. She also loves your Hunter Stew . Her health is wonderful according to her vet and her coat is absolutely beautiful . I get this comment from everybody that knows her. lol I also feed your dry cat food to my 11 year old cat, Mojo , and it is the only dry food he will eat. YEAH !!! Thank you for caring about my two babies health .
Love Your Friends Gina, Dixie and Mojo


----------



## mikael_clontz (Mar 4, 2012)

Just started using blue buffalo large breed puppy formula today. Switching my dog from pedigree puppy. There is a large difference in protein and other nutrients, but if the food is as good as the reviews make it seem I will be very happy with the switch


----------



## Rachel4 (Mar 7, 2012)

I started our Chessie/Setter mix on BB when we first got him at 3 months. I chose BB because of reviews and at first was happy. For almost 2 years he did very well on the food. Then about 6 months ago he began to have sick spells: 2-3 days of vomiting and diarrhea. We thought it was because of cat stool he was eating in our yard until the snow covered it all and he kept getting sick. 
I just took him to the vet last week and no parasites. But since he's been on the perscription bland food from the vet he has not vomited or had diarrhea. We are switching him to a new food. Not sure which one yet. A month ago I would have said BB was great, but it does not agree with my dogs digestion.


----------



## blaine (Mar 11, 2012)

I switched from pedigree to bb about a week ago and my dog loved it she is very picky about what she eats. this dog food is much more healthy for my dog than pedigree and the ingredients are much better. so i am very glade i switched.


----------



## Carol_Skurski (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd been feeding my Westie Blue Buffalo for the past several years. During
that time she'd appear to have indigestion problems. During the night her stomache would make incredible sounds, in the morning she'd want to eat grass, and sometimes she would vomit bile. This would occur perhaps once or twice each month. I never even thought the problem could be linked to Blue Buffalo because your dog food is so highly recommended. Plus she seemed to like the food (except for the little "berries" which she'd fre-quently leave in the dish). Finally, as a last resort, I switched to Natural Choice and for the last two months I haven't had a single problem.
I'm happy to have solved the problem but am curious as to why Blue Buffalo would have disagreed with her so much. If you have any ideas or have heard
of similar experiences with other pet-owners I'd appreciate your comments.


----------



## Farah (Apr 2, 2012)

I switched my 7 year old Pom from pedigree dry food to the Blue small breed dry food about a week ago. Ever since, he has developed excessive thirst. I make sure his bowl is full but Its always empty now and he wakes me up once or twice during the night for him to drink water. I did some research and found this article. So it's either the blue food, diabetes, or kidney failure. But I'm def thinking its the food.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I just started my crew on Blue Buffalo Basics new grain free dry. I was feeding another very high quality food and it was making my oldest Cavalier have stomach noises and she was not wanting to eat her breakfast. So I switched them all to Natural Balance LID Pot. & Duck. The noises stopped and she (all of them) loved the food. However, I fed it for about a month and one of my other Cavs started having anal gland issues with it....so, I have begun feeding/transitioning them to Blue Basics GF. So far, there has been no stomach noises and it looks like their stool is more firm than on the NB (which looked pretty good to me) so we'll see if it helps with my one's anal glands. To the poster above who's dog had the stomach noised.....yes, it was something in the Blue Buffalo food that was probably causing it, but that does not mean Blue is a bad food. Mine had issues on another food (oh well, it was Fromm). It just means that not all foods agree with all dogs. I will let you know if Blue Basics continues to work for my gang. So far, I'm loving it for them. I also use a variety of the Blue canned food. And my cat eats the new Blue Freedom GF for cats. She loves it, too.


----------



## Maggie3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Carol, my dog is having the same problem, ever since I switched her to blue sensitive stomach my dog started eating grass nonstop and vomiting grass bile a couple times a week. She never had issues prior to, so I am pretty sure it is the blue, I am planning on changing her to something new this weekend.


----------



## KC (Apr 10, 2012)

Do not feed this feed if you are a dog breeder. I am a breeder of AKC champion Shetland Sheepdogs. It's imperative that what I feed my pregnant bitch's does not exceed 2 percent calcium or it could cause uterine inertia during whelping requiring c-sections. Upon calling the Blue Buffalo representative today they would not disclose maximum calcium levels in their feed because it varies too much according to the rep and they could not guarantee at any given time that the calcium would be under 2 percent and stated the food would not be a good fit for me! Seriously?! Large breed dog owners beware if you are thinking about feeding this. If they don't regulate or guarantee maximum calcium levels in any of their feeds, including large breed puppy formulas, then I question what other ingredients are in excess? Hummm, They had a recall last October due to too much vitamin D that killed and sickened some dogs. I sure don't want to give my money to a company that doesn't regulate or guarantee what goes into their formulas!


----------



## lucy2 (Apr 26, 2012)

my 5 year old boxer has alway had a sensative stomache so she has been eating bb turkey and potato for the last 3 1/2 years ,about 6 weeks ago she stop eating ,and start throwing-up .we tried everything to get her to eat her kibble she had vet send labs off on her normal .We continue to feed her blue buffalo .Well things got worse she continue not to eat st all vomitting and having diarrhea and lost 10+ pounds .Well we were ready to put her down they decided to try steriods to see if it was an inflammatory process .She started eating again but after reading this I wondering if was her food that started it all together .My husband said that this last bag of food look and smelled different than others prior to it ,no place had bb said they changed the formula.We are done with Blue Buffalo thanks everyone for sharing their problems with us .


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

lucy, why would you put a dog down that had vomiting and diarrhea? That's like committing suicide because you have the flu. HOW DUMB!


----------



## Jackie_Schulte (May 11, 2012)

I have a 6 yr old small mix breed. I read such good reviews about Blue Buffalo that I bought a bag of Life Protection Formula small breed, chicken and brown rice. She loved the taste when I first started giving it and she had no problems. About 3-1/2 months later she started getting extremely lethargic, eating grass and throwing up more than once a day. The only thing I had changed was her food. I stopped giving BB and in about 3-4 days she became more energetic, stopped eating grass and throwing up. I waited about a 1-1/2 months and thought I'd try it again only because I wanted to see if it was actually the food because I kept reading wonderful reviews and it is rated as a top brand. I only gave her partial handfuls because frankly I was afraid and did not want her sick again. In about 3-4 days she started getting lethargic, again eating grass and throwing up. I stopped BB and will never give her anymore. Gracie's health is what I care about and BB certainly did not live up to its rating. Don't know where your rating chart is but I would rate this food 1 and that's only because she liked the taste. She was extremely sick after eating this food.


----------



## Sandra3 (May 28, 2012)

Some of you that switch your dogs food over to blue buffalo also have to know that you should mix it in with the other food as well. Also alot of times it might not just be the food, make sure you take the dog to the vet as well before switching.I also know a few people that ive seen in the store buying bb for their dogs and the dogs that are pregnant with puppies and have had puppies in the past and the puppies looked great! all shiny coats and mom had a shiny coat too. Ive seen pictures of these dogs before!! BUT like alot of people have said some dogs dont do well on bb and some do. some dogs dont do well on purina and some do. it depends on the dogs digestive system and what it is eating.So i wouldn't pin point all this on bb. There was a whole entire recall a couple weeks ago on diamond foods what does that say? diamond foods owns alot of foods. natural balance, taste of the wild, wellness, and other foods as well.There was a guy in my town his dog got sick from diamond foods. IT JUST DEPENDS ON THE DOG. btw bb is not made by diamond foods or made in the diamond factory. blue buffalo has its own corporation and its own warehouse.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Michele3 (Jun 14, 2012)

Although I see many people are very happy with this product, I found it to be an expensive mistake. We bought this food for our King shepherd and he refused to eat it, even after mixing it with his other food. We gave some to my brother for his golden retriever and she refused it. I couldn't even get the stray cat to eat it. So unless I ended up with a bad batch causing the dislike, I have to say I won't be recommending it. Sorry.


----------



## Annie5 (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought blue buffalo LG breed puppy food for my 12 wk old Husky. She eats it just fine but hasn't been gaining weight. It has too much protein and not enough calcium. My vet told me that if I continued to feed her this, that she would be unable to be bred without surgury to remove pups. I now have to switch food and give her yogurt to ensure that she is growing normally. As soon as we stopped the blue buffalo, she has gained more weight and looks like a much healthier puppy. Sorry to all the fans but I recommend iams.


----------



## Gina6 (Jul 20, 2012)

Annie,
I personally do not use Blue anything for my dogs but the only thing you should be sorry about is feeding your dog Iams.


----------



## ramona1 (Aug 20, 2012)

What is the best dog food to feed your dog?


----------



## Pam11 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bought the large breed puppy food - our poor puppy had excessive diarrhea and lost so much weight - switched him to a different brand of food and it fixed the diarrhea that day and his energy level is so much better - what a difference. I do not recommend Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Charles1 (Aug 29, 2012)

This crazy I have been havin the same problem with my puppy (Boxer). He is not losing weight but hes not gaining and he has diarrhea very bad i took him to the vet paid 220 dollars thinking that it was some type of virus all test results cam back stating there was nothing in his blood or stool. Im changing his dog food today.They should pay my hospital bill for there sorry food!!


----------



## Virginia_Rodriguez (Aug 31, 2012)

We have a puppy (yorkie/shih tzu/Maltese) and hr loves it. Gucci must be a strong puppy. We buy only Blue Buffalo products for him. You get what you pay for! And he appears to be a healthy n happy. Thanks Blue Buffalo for your wonderful products. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Virginia_Rodriguez (Aug 31, 2012)

We have a puppy (yorkie/shih tzu/Maltese) and he loves Blue Buffalo dog food. Gucci must be a strong puppy. We buy only Blue Buffalo products for him. You get what you pay for! And he appears to be a very healthy n happy puppy. Thanks Blue Buffalo for your wonderful products. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Larry1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Blue Buffalo has caused the deaths of too many breeds and currently a family members Havanese is in very serious condition and so far a 5K vet bill. This pet food is pushed hard on anyone that shops petsmart.
Don't believe me do a search blue buffalo complaints and read for yourself.


----------



## Mike19 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not the top of my list either, currently use science diet with no problems, but thought I would check it out. Found out they don't do their own packaging, they contract it out, may be why so many recalls. Guess I'll stay with my current brand.


----------



## Cindy10 (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought this food thinking I was buying good food for my dogs. My chowbador 's hair became dry and brittle. Falling out....I was so worried I made an appointment with our vet. My vet said it was due to the food... All protine and no fat. Strange enough my mothers vet who lives in a different state than us said the same thing about the food. It is not recommended by either of the vets! I changed to purina pro plan and now my dogs coat is beautiful!!! And he likes it...


----------



## AG (Oct 9, 2012)

I love blue buffalo. I have a 3 year old mix (not sure what she is, maybe a bit of heeler in her), anyway she was so sick when on chicken soup for the dog lover's soul which is what her first owner fed her, she hated it! I switched her to Purina but she was still getting sick (throwing up) on that too. Finally I took her to the vet and she was on science diet soft food for a couple weeks, then switched her to Blue. She loves it and won't eat anything else. I've never seen her more happy and healthy. I 100% recommend Blue Buffalo dog food!


----------



## Sue6 (Nov 7, 2012)

I was convinced at Petco that Blue Buffalo was the best food. I have 2 cocker spaniels and I weened them off their dog food of Beneful.I have to say that ever since I switched them to Blue Buffalo, I have had nothing but problems. At first I couldn't figure it out and after much thought, I have to say it is definitely the food. I have been coming home to more messes in my house. I have never encountered this problem. Maybe an occasional mess now and then but nothing like now. I am so disgusted. Also, I have to say that one of my dogs couldn't wait for me to feed her. It was hysterical she would be happy as a clam and now with Blue Buffalo has no interest in eating. Needless to say I am going to discontinue buying Blue Buffalo. Has anyone else encountered this problem? Thank you.


----------



## Emma_Shields (Nov 18, 2012)

I have 3 healthy Corgis, who are eating Holistic Select weight management, there doing great on it, so I think? Is there a dry dog food that has better ingredients in it especially for Corgis.. I'm very confused with all the different types of foods..I would love to keep it as natural as possible without all the garbage they put into it?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Emma


----------



## Persia (Nov 13, 2010)

Did something happen to the Wilderness Grain Free formula? Duck and 
Salmon Grain Free to be exact. 
My 2 year old standard poodle is so sick!
Her primary diet was RAW until May 2012, and I relied on this formula during very busy periods (as RAW can be time consuming) and boarding. 
She was used to eating this kibble food since 5 months old.

In May 2012, she developed extreme diarrhea with blood. 
A few Vet visits cleared her of parasites and any other ailments. I honestly thought she contracted Parvo at the kennel bc on this particular visit I 
paid for the extra 'playtime' in the common grass area.

She would recuperate during her home cooked (chicken/rice) meals. I never went back to RAW bc of my schedule and also bc her GI tract was too sensitive for the bones.

I switched to another protein and the same. She is used to this since I would buy her one bag salmon and the next time duck since 5 months old bc I read this is good for food allergy prevention. 
The normal rotation was 6 weeks on the largest bag.

Regardless, we were done with this food. Petsmart does take back the food and honors a full refund if your pet does like it for those that do not know, btw. 


This is what my standard poodle developed after May 2012 on Wilderness Grain Free Duck & Salmon variety.
Bloody diarrhea with bloody discharge (gone after I stopped feeding)
Itching
Scratching (all the time) 
Biting her skin
Coat dry and brittle (she is in full coat poodle Continental)
Hair falling out and more mats
Bald spots
She has that 'red/copper color' stain (her coat is cream) where her body fluids (saliva, urine, feces) come in contact, e.g. Around the mouth, belly, bathroom spots, inside the tail, paws, etc. 
Her pink skin is red and irritated.
Lots of little scabs and flecks (not flea poo) the color red and black on her skin.
She does not have fleas and is on medication. I use Capstar when necessary. Usually after visiting foreign places.
Anal glands leaks (Horrible stink and watery mess)

Stinking gas and some loud burps she did not have before. 
Supposedly, after eating your dog should let out a big burp (kinda like a baby) to push out the air it ingested during their eager feedings, and she always did this.
Now, I will hear more gurgling in her tummy that comes out of both ends during relax times. 

Honestly, her coat looks like a wiry thinning mess. Luckily, she did Not developed (or ever has) tear stains. I do keep her very clean and use baby wipes after she uses the bathroom every time since she is an inside dog cuddling with me everywhere. She does enjoy staying clean. Lol, she stops by the trash bin to get wiped before jumping in her bed to get her treat. She is so cute! 

I just wanted to post this since this was a good food to get easily at Petsmart ( if you cannot get to a feed/specialty store), But felt like responding to Sue. 

For those that want to know I switched to Organix Chicken & Rice and this stopped the diarrhea BUT not the Skin problems I mentioned in my list. 
I also do not like this food bc she poops it right out! About 1-2 per times 1.5 cup feeding.

I usually fed 3 cups daily (my dog is hard to gain weight and very hungry) on Wilderness and always got a healthy poop once a day! 

So, now we are on the hunt for another dog food that is not too rich and hopefully Grain 
Free again. 

During this time, my poodle stayed at active energy level and NEVER lost her appetite. 
She loves to eat but hates diarrhea! 

(Yes, we know about yoghurt and canned plain canned pumpkin).

Any suggestions?


----------



## Persia (Nov 13, 2010)

I forgot to add she did vomit her food when she was going thru her diarrhea cycle on Wilderness Grain Free.

Organix Chicken & Rice does not make her vomit or give her diarrhea.
Just a lot of poop of 2-4 times a day for only 3 cups of kibble.

Wilderness Grain Free used to be 1 healthy daily poop per 3 cups of kibble.


----------



## Nicky_Capiraso (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a boxer puppy, six months old. I switched to Blue Buffalo on recommendation from a Petsmart employee. He told me that I would see a difference in his coat. His coat did became shiny and softer within 2 weeks BUT it gave him terrible, smelly gas and bloody diarrhea. I would NOT recommended this "premimum" and very expensive food!


----------



## honkytonky (Dec 30, 2008)

every time tried blue buffalo on my dogs, a rottie and a bouvier, they had terrible diarrhea. maybe from the canola oil...after checking several other brand with good reviews, and same problem, I am avoiding any kibble with canola oil. Chicken fat seems to be okay. I found out that canola oil products are not that good for people either.


----------



## Phoenix4 (Jan 31, 2015)

I founded and run a rescue for northern breed dogs, specializing in dogs with fear aggression. I have 3 full blooded Siberian Huskies and one Samoyed mix, along with various fosters thrown in...I have had my dogs for over 6 or 7 years on BB wilderness and their longevity and they seemed to be thriving. Until 3 years ago when all four of mine and a foster became deathly ill....all were bleeding profusely from the rectum, and throwing up. signs of weakness and lethargy, loss of appetite and many trips to the vet. It took my vet of almost 10 years to realize it was the Blue Buffalo food almost killing my fur family. She took one look at the ingredients on the back of the dog food bags and told me the phos. levels were way too high....I cold turkeyed them off BB and gave them very bland diets. It took them all about two months to pull out of the illness. Time lapse of almost four months of dealing with how ill all were from first sign of a problem until we solved it being the food....unfortunately for my husky/Samoyed (a rescue that had an already compromised immune system from 3rd stage heartworms that he had when I pulled him from a high kill shelter two years prior to this), he wasn't as lucky as the other four and he was diagnosed 3 months after being so ill with BB food with early signs of renal failure. He has numerous health problems now and his prognosis is not good. I will never feed any dogs Blue Buffalo brand food again...I contacted the company twice during this four month nightmare and the rep was rude, and would not even tell me she would take my dogs' symptoms to the nutritionists to have them look into the issues...she told me it couldn't be their food.... for more information on this food and the symptoms and outcome of other dogs and even cats that were ill at the same time as mine and many died of kidney failure. go to Consumer Advocate website and search Blue Buffalo dog food complaints. please heed my warning,,,,,


----------



## Meff (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't discount anything y'all have said, but my experience with Blue was always positive. We fed ours Blue for several years until our (newly adopted) Malinois started showing elevating kidney values. During the time I was researching, there were some pet parents saying that Blue had been implicated in kidney problems, so I switched, and ended up on Merrick. Her kidney values didn't go down, but they didn't go up either.
Skipping *way* forward: our GSD started having elevating kidney values. One vet wants the typical Iams, or RC, Rx diets (which I abhor!!); the other wants them on raw. Neither option works for me. Blue now puts out a Veterinary diet, BLUE KS, which they've now been on for, I think, 3 months? So far so good. I'm having to add canned food for the moisture (landing on some of the Merrick recipes that have low phosphorus.) They both go back to the PCV and the Holistic doc today. Let's see what they say.
Summary: Blue Buffalo is still a VERY good food when you compare it to most of the Purinas, Hill's, and Iams. As with humans: what works for one, doesn't work for another. It's just that in humans, you have a lot more time to diagnose and change things as needed.


----------

